# My Whole House Crestron Automation



## GoGo Delicious

Back in 2009 I started a thread that showed the installation of *my Crestron Fiber DM system* . In 2010 I posted in that thread I was upgrading to the DM 32x32. Well I never actually did that upgrade for a two reason. One, we decided to build a new house (20,000 sq.ft.) up in the local mountains and two, while the house is being built we needed to buy a townhouse here in Orange County to live in while our house is being built, also a place to stay when we visit OC and to use as a showroom. We do not have a stand-alone showroom. We use our house.


Fast forward to Summer of 2011, July to be exact, and we purchase the townhouse in OC which will be finished in October of 2011. We move-in in October of 2011 and we do some small renovations but due to holidays being right around the corner we plan the majority of the renovations to take place between January and June of 2012.


Before I start on the whole house Crestron upgrade thread let me explain my company to those who have not read the previous thread or who do not know who I am, since I am not a frequent poster on AVS. I own Digital Studio Werks (DSW) an Electronic Systems Architect firm that designs, engineers, installs and programs AV systems, lighting, HVAC, security and environment using Crestron exclusively for automation. Some of the other brands we carry are Kaleidescape, Digital Projections, Middle Atlantic, etc.


Besides owning DSW I also own an interior design firm that specializes in luxury interiors and just as DSW uses Crestron exclusively for automation my interior design firm uses *Clive Christian* exclusively. When we take on a job we do the interior design, lighting design, AV systems design and the Crestron integration. As I mentioned in the first paragraph, we use the townhouse as our showroom that shows how we integrate *Clive Christian* interiors with AV, lighting and automation. The townhouse will also be featured in an Architectural publication that I cannot mention by name yet. The publication will focus on the interior design and how traditional interior design integrates with modern technology.


Currently we renovating a brand new townhouse (6 months old) from top to bottom, it’s 3 stories and includes the following;

Master Bedroom & Bath

Office

Media Room

Great Room

Kitchen

4 Bathrooms


The office and media room were actually bedrooms each with their own full bathroom. We gutted the bedroom on the 1st floor and created a media room. The bedroom on the 3rd fl. is currently being gutted and renovated and will be the office. Both rooms have or will retain their full baths.


Now, on with the show.

We will be doing a complete residential remodel and automation project. Although we currently have the entire AV system up and running we will be doing a complete overhaul & upgrade of the Crestron system. This includes upgrading our DM system, adding a Crestron SONNEX whole house audio system, upgrading the control processor and all the touch panels. Before we start on the whole house AV system, we are starting with the “Environmental” part of the automation system. This will include Lighting, Shades, Drapes and HVAC.


We will start with replacing the electrical panel to a larger panel and adding additional circuits to support lighting, AV and other equipment. This is starting today and I will post pictures later this evening or tomorrow.


To start out I have listed the Crestron lighting equipment along with the lighting fixtures below. This will give you an idea of what we are doing.


Whole House Lighting – We are installing a Crestron centralized lighting system using Crestron CAEN enclosures and CLX Lighting Modules. Below is the initial list of Crestron Lighting equipment that we will be using.

*1)* Crestron CAEN 7x2 Automation Enclosures . Qty.1
*2)* Crestron CAEN 4x1 Automation Enclosure . Qty. 1
*3)* Crestron CLX-2DIM8 – Dual Feed, 8 Channel Dimmer. Qty. 2
*4)* Crestron CLT-2DIM8 – Terminal Block for LCX-2DIM8. Qty. 2
*5)* Crestron CLX-1DELV4 – 4 Channel Electronic LV Dimmer Qty. 2
*6)* Crestron CLT-1DELV4 – Terminal Block for CLX-1DELV4. Qty. 2
*7)* Crestron MC3 - 3 Series Automation Processor
*8)* Crestron CLX-PWS75 – Cresnet Power Supply module
*9)* Crestron 3 GLS-ODT-C-2000 - Crestron Green Light Dual-Technology Ceiling Mount Occupancy Sensor Qty. 4
*10)* Crestron GLS-LOL - Crestron Green Light Photocell, Open-Loop Qty. 4
*11)* Crestron GLS-SIM - Crestron Green Light Sensor Integration Module. Qty. 4
*12)* Crestron CAEN-BLOCK - Cresnet Terminal Block for CAEN Automation Enclosures. Qty. 1


All the Crestron equipment above is dedicated to lighting. The MC3 on line 7 above will also be used to control HVAC, Shades and Drapes throughout the house via Cresnet.


Here links to the lighting below.
*1 - RSA Lighting*
*RSA – CM Series Lighting* - We will be using *CM1W's* and *CM3W's* in White. The model numbers are highlighted in the PDF.

*2 - Schonbek Lighting*
*Tiara 9803* in French Lace - Master Bedroom
*Bagatelle 1243* in Antique Silver- Powder Room
*Plaza 6692* - Office & Media Room
*Quantum 2224* - Master Bath, Office Bath, Media Room Bath (This may change. The Office & Media Room bath will more than likely get a different chandelier.)
*Quantum 22620* - Dining Room

*3) Elco Lighting*
*Elco – EL2699R* - 3” LV Halogen Lighting
*Elco – EL2621/CN* - 3” Low Voltage Die-cast Adjustable Reflector. Clear Reflector/Nickel Ring

*Lighting Fixtures, Shade and Drapes*
*Zone 1 – Master Bedroom and Master Bath (3rd Floor)*

*Master Bedroom*
*Shades* – Crestron Dual shade system 10% and Blackout.
*Lighting*

1) Elco – EL2699R 3” LV Halogen Lighting. Qty. 4

2) Elco – EL2621/CN - 3” Low Voltage Die-cast Adjustable Reflector. Clear Reflector/Nickel Ring. Qty. 1

3) RSA – CM1W - 1Light MR-16 Adjustable Recessed Mini Combo Light/White. Qty. 3

4) RSA – CM3W - 3Light MR-16 Adjustable Recessed Mini Combo Light/White. Qty. 2

5) Schonbek – Tiara 9803 in French Lace. Qty. 1

*Master Bath*
*Shades* – Single Blackout Crestron shade.

*Lighting*

1) Elco – EL2699R 3” LV Halogen Lighting. Qty. 1

2) Elco – EL2621/CN - 3” Low Voltage Die-cast Adjustable Reflector. Clear Reflector/Nickel Ring Qty. 1

3) Schonbek – Quantum 2224. Qty.1

*Zone 2 - Office & Office Bathroom (3rd Floor)*
*Office*
*Shade* – Single 10% Crestron shade
*Lighting*

1) Elco – EL2699R 3” LV Halogen Lighting. Qty. 4

2) Elco – EL2621/CN - 3” Low Voltage Die-cast Adjustable Reflector. Clear Reflector/Nickel Ring. Qty. 1

3) RSA – CM3W - 3Light MR-16 Adjustable Recessed Mini Combo Light/White. Qty. 2

4) Schonbek – Plaza 6692

*Office Bathroom*
*Shade* - Single 10% Crestron shade
*Lighting*

1) Elco – EL2699R 3” LV Halogen Lighting. Qty. 1

2) Elco – EL2621/CN - 3” Low Voltage Die-cast Adjustable Reflector. Clear Reflector/Nickel Ring Qty. 1

3) Schonbek – Quantum 2230. Qty.1

*Zone 3 - 3rd Floor Hall and Stairs (3rd Floor)*
*3rd Floor Hall*

1) Elco – EL2699R 3” LV Halogen Lighting. Qty. 2

2) Elco – EL2621/CN - 3” Low Voltage Die-cast Adjustable Reflector. Clear Reflector/Nickel Ring Qty. 2

3) RSA – CM3W - 3Light MR-16 Adjustable Recessed Mini Combo Light/White. Qty. 2

*3rd Floor Stairs (30 Ft. Ceiling)*

1) Aladdin Chandelier Lift. Qty. 1 (To be controlled by Crestron)

2) GoldenAge Lighting – GoldenAge 997021 Crystal Chandelier.

*Zone 4 – 2nd Floor Great Room*
*Shades* - Crestron Dual shade system 10% and Blackout
*Lighting*

1) Elco – EL2699R 3” LV Halogen Lighting. Qty. 6

2) Elco – EL2621/CN - 3” Low Voltage Die-cast Adjustable Reflector. Clear Reflector/Nickel Ring Qty. 6

3) RSA – CM1W - 1Light MR-16 Adjustable Recessed Mini Combo Light/White. Qty. 6

4) RSA – CM3W - 3Light MR-16 Adjustable Recessed Mini Combo Light/White. Qty. 1

5) Schonbek Chandelier – TBD

*Zone 5 – 2nd Floor Powder Room (Already gutted and remodeled just need to add audio. Will add pics today or tomorrow)*
*Shades* – Dual Shade System Custom Roman and a 10% shade.
*Lighting*

1) Schonbek Chandelier – Bagatelle 1243 Pendant Chandelier

*Zone 6 – 1st Floor Stairs*
*Shades* – Crestron 10% shade.
*Lighting*

1) Elco – EL2699R 3” LV Halogen Lighting. Qty. 3

2) Elco – EL2621/CN - 3” Low Voltage Die-cast Adjustable Reflector. Clear Reflector/Nickel Ring Qty. 3

*Zone 7 – 1st Floor Hall & Foyer*
*Shades* – None
*Lighting*

1) Elco – EL2699R 3” LV Halogen Lighting. Qty. 2

2) Elco – EL2621/CN - 3” Low Voltage Die-cast Adjustable Reflector. Clear Reflector/Nickel Ring Qty. 2

*Zone 8 – Media Room*
*Shades* - Crestron Dual shade system 10% and Blackout
*Lighting*

1) Elco – EL2699R 3” LV Halogen Lighting. Qty. 4

2) Elco – EL2621/CN - 3” Low Voltage Die-cast Adjustable Reflector. Clear Reflector/Nickel Ring Qty. 4

3) RSA – CM1W - 1Light MR-16 Adjustable Recessed Mini Combo Light/White. Qty. 2

4) RSA – CM3W - 3Light MR-16 Adjustable Recessed Mini Combo Light/White. Qty. 2

5) Schonbek Chandelier– Plaza 6692

*Zone 9 – Media Room Bathroom*
*Shades* - None
*Lighting*

1) Elco – EL2699R 3” LV Halogen Lighting. Qty. 1

2) Elco – EL2621/CN - 3” Low Voltage Die-cast Adjustable Reflector. Clear Reflector/Nickel Ring Qty. 1

3) Schonbek Chandelier– Quantum 2224


All environmental systems as well as AV & Security will be controlled by the following touch panels with the exception of Zone 5 the 2nd floor powder room and Zone 9, the Media Room Bathroom. Those 2 zones will be controlled by Crestron infiNet EX wireless switches with the light wiring tied back to the CANE enclosure.

1) Crestron TPMC-4SMD – 4.3 Touch Panel with integrated IP Intercom. Qty. 6

2) Crestron TPMC-3SMD – 2.8” Designer Touch Screen. Qty. 2

3) Crestron TPMC-6X – 5.7” Wireless Touch Screen. Qty.4

4) Crestron V24R-C – 24” HD Touch Screen Display. Qty. 1 (Will be going in kitchen and used as a Display and a Touch Panel.)

5) Crestron DGE-2 – Digital Graphics Engine for V24R-C Touch Panel in #15 above. Qty. 1

6) Apple iPad Qty.3

7) Apple iPhone Qty. 1


The above is the “Environmental” part of the automation system.


As I mentioned above, besides owning DSW I also own an interior design firm where we specialize in *Clive Christian* interiors. As such I will be doing the entire lighting and interior design.


As we progress with the environmental part of the system I will post pictures and give progress updates.


Any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## GoGo Delicious

Reserved For Pics.


Powder Room - This room is about 90% done. I need to add the occupancy sensor, music (actually whole house audio will start to be added in about 3 weeks), and move the lighting to the Crestron panel in a week or 2. Below are the pics of the lighting, shades and Crestron infiNet ex switches.

Lighting - Bagatelle 1243 in Antique Silver

*Lighting Image #1*










Lighting Image #2









*Crestron infiNet Switches* - When the light switch is pressed the lights go on, the fan turns on and the shade goes down. When you turn the lights off the shade goes up and the fan has a 30 sec delay before shutting off. You will also see buttons for the fan and shades for independent operation.









*Automated Roman Shade*









*Updated 03/22/12*

Here are a couple of images of the electrical panel and framing for the *Crestron CAEN 7x1* . I decided to go from a 7x2 to a 7x1 because I didn't need the extra room. The *Crestron CAEN 7x1* will be sitting in the open bay in the center of the framing. As far as the electrical panel goes the one shown will be replaced with a much larger capacity panel both in size and amps.


Electrical Panel and wall before framing for *Crestron CAEN 7x1* 










Electrical Panel and wall after framing for *Crestron CAEN 7x1* 










More to come


----------



## Neurorad

Wow, James. Very tasteful decor.


Do you have a lighting rep helping with the spec'ing?


Why no LEDs? Want higher quality light? Easier to control?


----------



## GoGo Delicious




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neurorad* /forum/post/21810905
> 
> 
> Wow, James. Very tasteful decor.



Thank you. I appreciate that.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neurorad* /forum/post/21810905
> 
> 
> Do you have a lighting rep helping with the spec'ing?



No I do not. I design all the lighting placement and select all the lighting fixtures. My lighting rep. does send me information and updates on new lighting fixtures coming out and I have tested some LED's but I never get the lighting I require out of LED's



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neurorad* /forum/post/21810905
> 
> 
> Why no LEDs? Want higher quality light? Easier to control?



I do not like the color of LED's. A bit on the light decision. I collect fine Italian, English and Spanish art between 14th & 18th century. As such I am using the RSA CM1W's and CM3W's as art lighting and some wall wash lighting. The LED's do not cut it for me in this aspect.


As a far as control goes I like the way the halogen lighting ramps up and down.


Hopes that answers your questions.


----------



## Neurorad

Yes, thanks James. I understand about the color quality of LEDs.


----------



## hd54321

Wow!


----------



## ktrdsl23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hd54321* /forum/post/21820442
> 
> 
> Wow!



Yeah, now we know who hit that large Powerball a few years ago...


GoGo, it is a very impressive setup but I'm assuming that there is very limited clientele that have the funds necessary for this level of installation. Keep the pics and descriptions coming though, just try to watch out for the drool of lowly AVS posters.


----------



## Neurorad

I really like that idea for flush mounting a new enclosure - just put the new framing over the existing drywall.


Edit - just noticed it's painted concrete. But nevertheless, I'll keep that idea tucked away, for the garage.


----------



## GoGo Delicious




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neurorad* /forum/post/21827003
> 
> 
> I really like that idea for flush mounting a new enclosure - just put the new framing over the existing drywall.
> 
> 
> Edit - just noticed it's painted concrete. But nevertheless, I'll keep that idea tucked away, for the garage.



It is actually on drywall. The concrete goes up about 6" then the rest is drywall. So you are correct in saying "just put the new framing over the existing drywall." You can actually see where the concrete meets the drywall.


The Crestron CAEN will sit flush and even with the new electrical panel. When the Crestron CAEN is installed and all the drywall is complete than it will look like one wall.


----------



## GoGo Delicious

Added links for Elco lighting that were missing in original post.

*Elco – EL2699R* - 3” LV Halogen Lighting
*Elco – EL2621/CN* - 3” Low Voltage Die-cast Adjustable Reflector. Clear Reflector/Nickel Ring


----------



## GoGo Delicious

In regards to the garage floor and the 6" side concrete in the image below











I will be doing a Pebble Epoxy flooring that looks like the image below.


----------



## GoGo Delicious

Here are some pics of work done today. My electrician ran all the tubing and and pulled most of the wiring.



Below is a shot of the tubing running down a soffit. Note that this was taken before it was complete all tubing is running straight down and is not curved as shown in the pic.













Below is a pic of the smurf with wiring pulled. This will eventually terminate in side the *Crestron CAEN* lighting cabinet.











Crestron Shipping Delay - I was suppose to receive the entire Crestron shipment tomorrow but there was a slight mix up. I will have it on Thursday and the *Crestron CAEN* lighting panel is scheduled to be installed and wired on Friday. In the right of the pic you can see the new electrical panel (boxed) which is scheduled to be installed on Friday also.


----------



## GoGo Delicious

Update


Crestron CAEN installed waiting to be wired.











1 of the 6, TPMC-4SMD installed. I need to get power (POE) to it which I will do over the weekend. Not only will the TPMC-4SMD handle lighting, climate, shade/drapes, AV, security, etc we will be using them as part of a whole house intercom system










2 of the lighting modules installed and wired. Notice the wires looped at the top, those are for the fist and second floor. The lighting modules shown in the picture here and the one below are for the 3rd floor only. Below the lighting modules is the Cresnet power supply










Close up of the 2 lighting modules. These 2 modules will handle the lighting on the third floor. I need to add 4 more modules, 2 for the second floor and 2 for the first floor. Again, below the lighting modules is the Cresnet power supply










Close up of the electrical panel powering the Crestron lighting panel.










Crestron CAEN with cover on.


----------



## Neurorad

Very neat job of wiring. Do you always use DIN terminal blocks? Did you wire it yourself? What brand TB?


Forgive the noob Q, but how are the KPs wired to the lighting control modules?


----------



## GoGo Delicious




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neurorad* /forum/post/21850031
> 
> 
> Very neat job of wiring.



Thanks. We will be photographing it for publication so the wiring job as to very clean



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neurorad* /forum/post/21850031
> 
> 
> Do you always use DIN terminal blocks?



Those are not DIN Rail terminal blocks. What you think are DIN Rail Blocks are the *Crestron CLT-2DIM8* and the *Crestron CLT-1DELV4* . Here is an example of a *Crestron DIN Rail product* .



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neurorad* /forum/post/21850031
> 
> 
> Did you wire it yourself?



No, I am not licensed electrician but I did actually tell them how I wanted it wired, tied down, etc. You can say I "assisted".



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neurorad* /forum/post/21850031
> 
> 
> What brand TB?



What do you mean by TB?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neurorad* /forum/post/21850031
> 
> 
> Forgive the noob Q, but how are the KPs wired to the lighting control modules?



KP's? I am guessing you mean Control Processor (CP)? At the bottom of the lighting cabinet you see the Cresnet Power Supply, I will run a single Cresnet cable from the CP to the Cresnet Power Supply. The Cresnet Power Supply is connected via 4 pin ribbon connection to the first module and then each module is connected to the other in the same fashion.


----------



## Neurorad

Thanks, James.


TB, terminal block. KP, lighting keypad. I guess all the lighting KPs are also on a 4-wire Cresnet bus.


Not many people retrofit centralized lighting systems. Down to studs, upstairs?


----------



## GoGo Delicious




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neurorad* /forum/post/21850657
> 
> 
> TB, terminal block.



The terminal blocks are Crestron CLT-2DIM8 and CLT-1DELV4 



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neurorad* /forum/post/21850657
> 
> 
> KP, lighting keypad. I guess all the lighting KPs are also on a 4-wire Cresnet bus.



Currently we are running a mix of Crestron infiNet and infiNet EX wireless switches and keypads. i will be getting rid of almost all the switches and keypads replacing them with the TPMC-4SMD .



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neurorad* /forum/post/21850657
> 
> 
> Not many people retrofit centralized lighting systems. Down to studs, upstairs?



Yes. A side from the powder room in the second floor which was done first, we are working from the top floor, which is the 3rd floor, down to the first. Currently the all the wiring for the lighting, av (fiber), shade & drapes (Cresnet) and whole house audio is complete on the third floor.


Currently we are waiting for the lighting fixtures for the entire third floor to arrive before we can go a head on the final lighting installation and finish up. See my original post for lighting details for the 3rd floor. Zones 1 - 3 cover the entire 3rd floor as far as lighting goes.


Next week we are starting on the flooring on the 3rd floor which will take all of next week. We will start the interior design, paneling, wallpaper on April 16th and that is scheduled to take to weeks. I am pushing to make sure we have all the lighting fixtures the week of April 9th and installed by the 16th. Furniture has started to arrive and we should have all the furniture for the master bedroom by April 23rd and will be putting the furniture in on Friday and Sat April 27th & 28th.


The entire 3rd floor should be done by of April 28. From the 3rd floor we will move down to the second floor which includes, the great room, kitchen, powder room (already done see images above), and laundry room. This will take about 6 months to complete as the renovation on the 2nd floor will be the most extensive and DETAILED in the whole house. This is also the floor that houses the AV racks with all the Crestron euipment, with the exception of the lighting panel. We will be going through and updating all the Crestron equipment adding new equipment and replacing older equipment. As we get closer to the completion of the 3rd floor I will start posting details along with pics of what we will be doing and what equipment we will be add, replacing, using, etc on the second floor.


----------



## CJO

Looks like a great start. I really like the newer keypads from Crestron. However, I wonder why they didn't make the TPMC-4SMD flush-mountable?


CJ


----------



## A&M 350Z

Looks amazing. Keep posting updates and pics. I also wonder why the tpmc-4smd is not flush mountable. I would like to eventually replace my old school lc1000's that are flush.


----------



## GoGo Delicious

Here is an update and what I have done over the past week.

Added and wired the CLX-PWS75 using Cresnet to the CAEN-BLOCK . Also ran Cresnet from the CAEN-BLOCK to the C2N-HBLOCK thats currently connected to a Pro2. I still have to wire the "Over Rides" on the CAEN-BLOCK.





























As far as the TPMC-4SMD's not flush mount on the wall, it's really not an issue as it does not stick out that far. It looks worse in the pics above than it actually is.


Today the drywall people are here and will be finished tomorrow. Paint is on Sat. along with flooring for the entire 3rd floor.


Some of the lighting fixtures have started to arrive but we are waiting on a majority of them. We are hoping to start installing lighting on the 16th.


----------



## GoGo Delicious

Update

Sorry I have not posted updates but last week was a VERY BUSY week. I had 5 different contractors in all at the same time getting work done to prepare for the Master Bedroom paneling and Office bookcase/paneling installation. More about that towards the bottom of this post.


I also found out there is a collapsed air duct somewhere between the 1st and 2nd floor and they will have open up the walls to try and find it. It was discovered because I kept complaining that the 1st floor does not get heat or ac. They have been trying to figure it out now for a while and came to the conclusion that there is a collapsed air duct somewhere between the 1st and 2nd floor. This is covered under the home warranty so they will be covering all the costs to repair including all finishing costs. I am glad they discovered this before we started paneling the 2nd and 1st floor. See pics below of Great Room and Dining Room paneling.


As far as the lighting panel goes it is complete and we are waiting on the lighting, RSA and Schonbek. The lighting is actually manuf. as ordered so it does take a while. I am told the Schonbek will be in around the 18th and the RSA the first week of May.


Below is the image of the Crestron CAEN 7x1 lighting panel and drywall complete.











Here is where we stand.
*1) 3rd Floor Renovation.*
*A) Master Bedroom*
*Lighting* - Again waiting on RSA and Schonbek to come in.
*Touch Panel* - TPMP-4SMD installed.
*A/V & Shades* - All cables are ran, Cresnet for shades, Fiber for the display (Running off a DM system) and 16/4 for in-wall and in-ceiling speakers. Display and all speakers will be installed after paneling. we will be installing Crestron Shades and those will not be available until June.
*Flooring* - Completed over this past weekend
*Paneling* - Starts on Monday the 16th and expected to take 2weeks.
*Master Closet* - will be submitting plans to Clive Christian within 2 weeks.
*Crestron Programming* - Done, with the exception of the shades.
*B) Master Bath*
*Wallpaper* - Has been selected and are waiting for it to come in about 4-6 weeks we are told.
*Lighting* - Schonbek Quantum 2224 again around the 18th of April
*Fixtures* - 2weeks
*New doors* - Will be installed next week when Master Bedroom is paneled
*Crestron Touch Panel* - TPMC-4SMD will be installed after Master Bedroom paneling is done.
*A/V & Shades* - All cables are ran, Cresnet for shades, Fiber for the display (Running of a DM system) and 16/2 for in-wall and in-ceiling speakers. Display and all speakers will be installed after paneling in Master Bedroom. We will be installing Crestron Shades in the Master Bath and those will not be available until June.
*Crestron Programming* - Done, with the exception of the shades.
*C) Office*
*Lighting* - The Elco lighting has been installed. We are waiting on RSA and Schonbek to come in.
*Touch Panel* - TPMP-4SMD will be installed after cabinetry and paneling is installed.
*A/V & Shades* - All cables are ran, Cresnet for shades, Fiber for the display in the office (Running off a DM system) and 16/4 for in-wall and in-ceiling speakers. Display and all speakers will be installed after paneling. We will be installing Crestron Shades in the office and those will not be available until June.
*Flooring* - Completed over this past weekend
*Paneling and Custom Cabinetry* - Currently being made no real ETA on an install date.
*Crestron Programming* - Done, with the exception of the shades.
*B) Office Bath*
*Wallpaper* - Has been selected and are waiting for it to come in about 8 weeks we are told.
*Lighting* - Schonbek Quantum 2224 again around the 18th of April
*Fixtures* - Still selecting
*New doors* - Will be installed when Office is paneled
*Crestron Touch Panel* - TPMC-4SMD will be installed after Office paneling is done.
*A/V & Shades* - All cables are ran, Cresnet for shades, Fiber for the display (Running of a DM system) and 16/2 for in-wall and in-ceiling speakers. Display and all speakers will be installed after paneling in Office. We will be installing Crestron Shades in the Office Bath and those will not be available until June.
*Crestron Programming* - Done, with the exception of the shades.
What's next after the 3rd floor renovation? Why the 2nd floor of course. We, my architect and I, are working on the plans, in fact he will be by this evening to go over and finalize them. Once the plans are finalized I will be submitting them to Clive Christian to order the paneling and furniture. This will start in June and HOPEFULLY be finished by late August/Mid-September.


While the paneling and furniture is being made at Clive Christian, we will be getting into the AV and Crestron system replacing older equipment, updating the DM system, and adding new equipment such as a DVPHD and a Sonnex for whole house audio. At this point we will also run the rest of the cabling for whole house audio, video, shades, lighting, etc.

*Questions* - I have received quite a few emails and believe it or not 2 phone calls in regards to this project. I thought I would post s few of the questions people have been emailing me.

*Q:* Why are you doing this?
*A:* I own several companies that deal in one way or another luxury interiors. One of them is my interior architecture firm and the other is Digital Studio Werks. When I do interior design I always incorporate Automation, Audio, Video, Environment and Security. Since we do not have a showroom I use my various residences as showrooms to show how I specialize in the marriage of innovative technology and refined interiors.

*Q:* Who is doing the interior design?
*A:* I am doing all the interior design. As I have mentioned above I also own an interior architecture firm.

*Q:* Is this a new house?
*A:* Yes it is. We purchased it in July. Construction was completed in the beginning of October and we moved in at the end of October.

*Q:* Why don't you discuss/show the other house you are building? Can we see pics of the other house? Are you going to/When will you start a separate thread for the other house?
*A:* The other house we are building will actually be our private residence. As I have stated previously, we use our various homes as showrooms. The house we are building will just be for the 2 of us and we will not be using it as a showroom nor opening it up to publication, photographs, etc.

*Q:* I really like/love/adore the powder room. Can you post more pics of the rooms in your house?
*A:* I actually got quite a few requests of this type. I have never really posted interior pics of any of my house for various reasons. As far as pics of this house, this house is not finished. The powder room is the most complete room and it's still not 100% complete. All the other rooms are in the midst of being renovated and the others I wont show until they are done. What I have done is posted pics below that will give you and idea of what the room will look like when complete. As the rooms are completed I will post pics.


If you have any question please post them here so everyone can see them and my responses.

*Pics* - Below are pics of what the various rooms will look like.

*Master Bedroom* - Wall paneling, window treatments and moldings. Furnishings, flooring and the chandelier will be different.









*Master Closet* - The master closet will look identical to this with the exception of the wood flooring. As mentioned above the flooring was installed over the weekend and it is different then what is pictured. This is a Clive Christian closet and in my interior design projects I only use Clive Christian.









*Office* - The office will look exactly like the room below with the exception of furnishings, flooring and lighting. There are 2 pics one to show the full height book cases and the other to show the smaller book cabinets. We will be using 100% solid walnut. No veneers. Also, sorry for pic #2 being blurry but you get the idea. I will take a better one and post it


Full-wall book case and paneling.










Book Cabinets.









*Great Room and Dining Room* - Again this is Clive and the Great Room and Dinning Room will look very similar to the image below with the exception of the flooring. It will be entirely Travertine.









*Media Room* - Media room will similar to this with some slight modifications.










So for those who asked for pics of the interior there you go. I will post more pics showing the actual work being done as well as before and after pics. Again, any questions please ask/post them in this thread.


----------



## GoGo Delicious

I forgot to add that I am replacing several outlets throughout the house with the following USB outlets.


----------



## Neurorad

I'm sorry that with all of the impressive decor you've shown, I have a question about the outlets.


Brand?


Did you consider Trufig?


Oh, and have you planned for a discrete counter or other area to be used as a charging station?


We're doing a little remodeling ourselves.


----------



## GoGo Delicious




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neurorad* /forum/post/21900358
> 
> 
> I'm sorry that with all of the impressive decor you've shown, I have a question about the outlets.



No problem, after all this is AVS and not Architectural Digest Forum. I did debate about putting up images but the more emails I received I decided to do it. I should have stated at the top of the post that it was a bit "off topic".



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neurorad* /forum/post/21900358
> 
> 
> Brand?


 Newer Technology 



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neurorad* /forum/post/21900358
> 
> 
> Did you consider Trufig?



I did and we will be installing those also.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neurorad* /forum/post/21900358
> 
> 
> Oh, and have you planned for a discrete counter or other area to be used as a charging station?



I do not use nor do I have a cell phone, I got rid of it last June. These are mainly for my wife's phone, 1 iPhone and 1 Blackberry. I am putting two in the Master Bedroom, one in her office, and one in the kitchen, great room, and media room. Our iPads get charged using the Crestron iPad docking stands and in-wall iPad docs.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neurorad* /forum/post/21900358
> 
> 
> We're doing a little remodeling ourselves.



Let see some pics!


----------



## CJO

Thank you for the pictures. The interiors are absolutely amazing.. and you're not finished! Why did you decide to go with a white interior in the media room?


CJ


----------



## GoGo Delicious

Sorry I have not posted the status of this project for a while. I actually forgot that I started this thread. I received an email asking about the project and if there are any new posts and that reminded me of the thread.


Well the master bedroom is about 90% complete. I am waiting for window treatments and shades. I have started acquiring the art for the room but have not hung it yet (waiting for appraisals to come back and insurance).

*Master Bedroom Flooring and Paneling Completed*

You can see the Crestron TPMC-4SMD touch panel. Notice no light switches. At this stage the lighting was not installed yet.
 

*Master Bedroom Lighting Installed*

Elco 3" Halogens with Nickel Trim and Stainless Steel Baffle, The Chandelier is a *Schonbek Tiara 9801* and the Art lighting is *RSA CM1W's* 
 

*In-celling & Art Lighting*
 

*iPad in Crestron iPad Dock*

iPad controls the entire house
 

*Crestron TPMC-4SMD*

The default screen used on the Crestron TPMC4-SMD in the Master Bedroom. Note - I have all the touch panels throughout the house programmed to display holidays, birthdays, appointments(if any), etc. Also the background images change automatically depending on the season we are in, Winter, Spring, Summer & Fall.
 

*Crestron TPMC-4SMD*

The lighting menu on the Crestron TPMC-4SMD
 


So that the status for nor now.


----------



## Neurorad

Wow, that's some really nice detail on the paneling.


Yeah, I'm surprised a comparable 4" TP isn't available flush mount, but it's not raised much.


No idea how the room will actually be finished, but a white iPad dock might be a consideration.


How do you feel about floor outlets? Considering some in oak hardwood. The location really has to be thought out extensively.


Any TruFig in the MBR planned, or will most of those outlets be obscured by decor?


----------



## GoGo Delicious




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neurorad*  /t/1401198/my-whole-house-crestron-automation#post_22289844
> 
> 
> Wow, that's some really nice detail on the paneling.


Thanks.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neurorad*  /t/1401198/my-whole-house-crestron-automation#post_22289844
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm surprised a comparable 4" TP isn't available flush mount, but it's not raised much.


Yea. It's not raised that much. It really does not bother me.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neurorad*  /t/1401198/my-whole-house-crestron-automation#post_22289844
> 
> 
> No idea how the room will actually be finished, but a white iPad dock might be a consideration.


No need for an iPod doc as we are doing whole house audio from a centralized rack. Sources include Sirius, iTunes, Kaleidescape Audio, etc. All Apple Audio such as iTunes, iPod, etc, is controlled through the touch panel. No need for any docs on the wall. On a side note, I don't use iTunes much, in fact I never by any music from iTunes. I have it installed and programmed to show that Apple products can be controlled via IP with 2 way feed back from any touch panel or remote.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neurorad*  /t/1401198/my-whole-house-crestron-automation#post_22289844
> 
> 
> How do you feel about floor outlets? Considering some in oak hardwood. The location really has to be thought out extensively.


I LOVE them and a lot of people NEVER think of using them. In my design work I always include them in the designs and clients are always surprised that they never thought of them. I will be adding floor outlets in the great room.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neurorad*  /t/1401198/my-whole-house-crestron-automation#post_22289844
> 
> 
> Any TruFig in the MBR planned, or will most of those outlets be obscured by decor?


No TruFig in the MB. TruFig will be installed where the out lets are visible, Kitchen, bathrooms, etc. As far as outlets in the MB, there are only 3 outlets, 2 are hidden behind the nightstand and one is hidden within the paneling where you can not see it. Since everything is automated, including the alarm clock, we do not have a big need for outlets in the MB.


----------



## Yegg

Is the MB small enough that 3 outlets will meet minimum code requirements?


----------



## GoGo Delicious




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yegg*  /t/1401198/my-whole-house-crestron-automation#post_22290649
> 
> 
> Is the MB small enough that 3 outlets will meet minimum code requirements?


All wiring & construction was done and is being done to code and has passed.


I looked at the room and I was mistaken. I only mentioned the one outlet since that is the only one I use, but there are 3 additional outlets that are either hidden, but accessible, within the paneling or covered by furniture, for example there is an outlet behind the bed.


When I posted the info about the outlets I was thinking off the top of my head what outlets are available. Since I don't see/use the other 3 I forgot.


Now that I think about it there are also 2 more outlets, where the window treatments will be, one on each side for drape/shade automation. When the window treatments are installed the outlets will not be visible.


So there are a total of 8 outlets.


----------



## Yegg

That sounds more reasonable for a MB. I think 3 outlets would make the room 9x9 at the largest.


----------



## 39CentStamp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CJO*  /t/1401198/my-whole-house-crestron-automation#post_21867084
> 
> 
> Looks like a great start. I really like the newer keypads from Crestron. However, I wonder why they didn't make the TPMC-4SMD flush-mountable?
> 
> 
> 
> CJ



They were built this way on purpose so that they could be seen while walking down a hallway in a commercial setting. I REALLY wish crestron would have built a flush mount front clip. We would probably sell 100 of them a year instead of the 0 that we sell now.


----------



## PF

If it's not too late to consider at this point, the new TSW-750 touch panels at $1400 are also excellent and have a contemporary edge-to-edge glass design and as a result provide 7-inches of surface area as opposed to 4.3-inches.


----------



## GoGo Delicious




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PF*  /t/1401198/my-whole-house-crestron-automation/30#post_22871184
> 
> 
> If it's not too late to consider at this point, the new TSW-750 touch panels at $1400 are also excellent and have a contemporary edge-to-edge glass design and as a result provide 7-inches of surface area as opposed to 4.3-inches.


I will be putting 3-4 750s in Feb some time but I will not be replacing the TPMC-4SMD-FD's. The reason being is the 4SMD's have occupancy sensor inputs and the 750's do not. All the rooms have 4smd-fd's and I do use the occupancy sensor . I will use the 750's in the halls and "public" areas of our house.


----------



## Neurorad

How are the Newer Technology USB ports working out for you? Adequately charging devices?


----------



## GoGo Delicious




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neurorad*  /t/1401198/my-whole-house-crestron-automation/30#post_22873727
> 
> 
> How are the Newer Technology USB ports working out for you? Adequately charging devices?



They work great! All devices are being charged without any issues. They are a bit deep so make sure you are using deep boxes for them. Maybe later on when I get home, I'm in Crestron Core 3 Studio training right now, I will take a pick of one thats in our kitchen.


----------



## Neurorad

Thanks. Plans for my (my wife's, really) kitchen renovation are shaping up, and USB outlets are the easiest solution for our charging counter. Need to find the best one.


Kitchen designer's idea was to position some outlets under the top cabinets, which I think is ludicrous.


----------



## Reservoir Dog

Great thread, the house is looking great, I would like to see some more photos of the progress if you don't mind?


----------



## GoGo Delicious




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reservoir Dog*  /t/1401198/my-whole-house-crestron-automation/30#post_23072255
> 
> 
> Great thread, the house is looking great, I would like to see some more photos of the progress if you don't mind?



Thanks. I will most some picks in a few weeks. I am tearing up the entire 2nd floor starting on April 8th and will take us into mid to late summer. We will be installing the lighting for the second floor, paneling, fireplace, stone flooring throughout (I am putting down First Choice Italian Alabastrino travertine), projector, screen, new plasma, etc. The second floor has been delayed because I changed where I am sourcing the paneling from. I am looking for something more formal than what I did in the Master.


As far as the Master goes it's 99% done. I am still waiting for bedding and window treatments to come in It's been over 6 months and I am told they should be here with in 2-3 weeks)


In the mean time, here are a few pics of what we are putting in.

*Alabastrino Travertine* (This is the actual stone we are using. I was at the stone yard on Wed, putting this together and I took this pic).
 

*Actual Chandelier* (I am putting in 2 of these). The in-ceiling lighting will be the same Elco 3" Nickel lighting as in the rest of the house.
 


In-Celling 3" Elco Lighting (This is a pic of the Master Bedroom Ceiling)
 

*Actual Paneling* - Here is a small mock up of the paneling we are putting up in the great room. Note that it's not to scale it's actually much larger. The second pic shows the paneling actual size BUT is NOT what we I am doing as far as color goes. I am not doing Gold on White. I am doing the stained wood you see below.
 


Full Size Paneling
 

*Fireplace*
 


When the Master Bedroom Window treatments and bedding arrive I will post those pics. I may also post pics of the progress on the 2nd floor if I remember to take pics.


Any questions let me know.


----------



## Reservoir Dog

Wow. Thanks for the update. Its looking incredible. Look forward to seeing any more future progress.


----------



## GoGo Delicious

Just an update. I started the second floor renovation on Monday, the 25th. I started with the lighting and in-ceiling speakers. All lighting is tied back to a centralized Crestron Lighting panel which is detailed in the beginning of this thread.


For speakers and whole house audio distro. I am using *Crestron Essence Speaker* and *Crestron SONEX SWAMP 24x8* for whole house audio distribution.


Below are some pics of the lighting and in-ceiling speaker installation.

Wiring being done
 


Chandelier wired and on
 


Chandelier, Recessed Lighting (Elco 3") and Crestron Speaker
 


Chandelier close up
 


I will be finishing up with some dry-wall repair this week and next. Everything will be removed from the 2nd floor on Sun. April 7th in order to start flooring, fireplace, paneling, custom cabinetry and Middle Atlantic rack installation.


Thats all for now.


----------



## Neurorad

Now that's a dramatic focal point!


You could consider some slot aperture 3" accent lights for the next crystal chandelier install.










DVC speaker? I don't see its mate. Flooring guys will knock heads with the lower chandalier; might want to raise it for the floor work.


Really stunning.


----------



## GoGo Delicious

So we start major renovation next Monday, the 8th, on the second floor. All furniture, Art, Window Treatments, etc will be removed from the 2nd floor on Sunday the 7th.


Some of the previous posts have focused on the interior design. This post will focus on the equipment that is going in the Great Room. We are a dealer for all of the equipment listed below except for the Elite Display.


Display - Elite Pro-70x5FD 

Display Covering - Vision Art (I will be using custom art that I will be providing)

Projector - Digital Projections dVision Scope 

Screen - Stewart Screen - Retractable with vertical masking. Similar to THIS ONE . I have not made a final decision on the exact screen.

Video Server - Kaleidescape (Already Installed)

Surround Processor - Crestron PROCISE 

Amplification - Crestron PROAMP 

Speakers - In regards to speakers I am leaning towards a few brands and models but have not made a definitive decision.


All video will be running through A Crestron Fiber DM system already installed.


Currently everything in the house is controlled by Crestron 3 series controllers. One dedicated to AV and the other to Environment (Lighting, HVAC, Shades, Security, etc).


----------



## ktrdsl23

Why no 4k projector


----------



## Neurorad

It's a real challenge to automate the window treatments chosen by the designer. Have you considered discrete recessed shades, behind the curtains? I'm unsure if 2K lumens will suffice, if you demo during the day.


In-wall L-C-R? In-ceiling rears? Acoustically transparent screen and/or invisible speakers? Hard to go wrong with Sonance, especially with Trufig.


----------



## Neurorad

I've never heard the Sonance IS4, but it's visually impressive.


Display above the fireplace? I understand it's a demo room, as well as your house.


----------



## GoGo Delicious




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ktrdsl23*  /t/1401198/my-whole-house-crestron-automation/30#post_23149648
> 
> 
> Why no 4k projector


I am not putting a 4K in for at least another year. I want to see whats at CEDIA this year and go from there. Also, this is just the second floor. We have a dedicated Media Room on the first floor which we will be gutting and renovating once the 2nd floor is complete and we will definitely add a 4k there.


Also at this point Kaleidescape does not have a 4K player which is just one of the reasons (along with content and a few other hardware upgrades that must be completed before moving to 4k) that is holding up our decision on moving forward with 4k.


----------



## GoGo Delicious




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neurorad*  /t/1401198/my-whole-house-crestron-automation/30#post_23149975
> 
> 
> It's a real challenge to automate the window treatments chosen by the designer. Have you considered discrete recessed shades, behind the curtains? I'm unsure if 2K lumens will suffice, if you demo during the day.



Shades are not going to be an issue. I am going with dual roller shades one will be Blackout and the other will be 10%. The black out shades will be used when the projector is in use.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neurorad*  /t/1401198/my-whole-house-crestron-automation/30#post_23149975
> 
> 
> In-wall L-C-R? In-ceiling rears? Acoustically transparent screen and/or invisible speakers? Hard to go wrong with Sonance, especially with Trufig.


This is actually a challenge since we will have paneling in the room as described in previous posts. As such, we have to make modifications to the paneling in order to hide the speakers but at the same time not to hinder or impair the sound quality. With that said, I am leaning towards the B&W CI 800 series speakers. I am NOT 100% set on these but leaning towards them.


----------



## GoGo Delicious




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neurorad*  /t/1401198/my-whole-house-crestron-automation/30#post_23149983
> 
> 
> Display above the fireplace? I understand it's a demo room, as well as your house.


Yes, hence the *Vision Art* . I do not like looking at or having a display visible when not in use.


----------



## GoGo Delicious

I made a slight change to the Great Room controls.


In my original post in thread I was planing to use *Crestron TMPC-4SMD-FD* in all the rooms. Well the problem is they only come in 2 colors. Black or White and will not match the paneling in the Great Room.


So, I decided to use good old fashioned Crestron Keypads. I am using the *Crestron Cameo Keypads* in the Great Room which are tied back to the lighting panel via inifiNet EX. I have am also using matching *Lutron Claro Smooth* screw less wall plates as seen in the pic below.
 


Also an FYI - For those of you who live in Orange County (CA and not FL) we will be holding an open house for designers in the Fall once everything is complete. Since I have been getting quite a few emails asking about this project I have decided to extend the invites to AVS members who maybe interested in seeing the finished home in person, ask questions and see how things are done. If interested in receiving an invitation let me know and I will get your contact information and add you to the invite list.


Thats all for now.


----------



## Neurorad

I haven't seen those Lutron Claro Smooth wallplates.


I thought all Claro looked like this:

 


Do you have another link to that specific plate? Looks much nicer than the squared edges. New product, or related to HomeWorks? Crestron screwless plate, maybe?


----------



## GoGo Delicious




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neurorad*  /t/1401198/my-whole-house-crestron-automation/30#post_23159748
> 
> 
> I haven't seen those Lutron Claro Smooth wallplates.
> 
> 
> I thought all Claro looked like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have another link to that specific plate? Looks much nicer than the squared edges. New product, or related to HomeWorks? Crestron screwless plate, maybe?



Thats the same plate. I just took pic form the front and not the side. When I say "Smooth Wall Plate" I am describing it as opposed to the "Textured" wall plates. All Crestron switches I am using are smooth as opposed to textured and hence the "Smooth" wall plate.


Here is another pic of the Lutorn Claro without a switch installed.
 

*Here are Google Images of Lutron Claro Screw Less Wall Plates*


----------



## Neurorad

Gotcha, thanks for the clarification. I thought with the angle of the photo, I would be able to see the flat edge.


I wish Lutron offered the square corners and beveled edges, for Decora/Designer plates, but I understand they have to differentiate the price points somehow.


----------



## Reservoir Dog

Hi


Has there been any recent progress on the house. If so i would really like to hear about it and possibly see some more pictures, if you didn't mind.


----------



## GoGo Delicious




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reservoir Dog*  /t/1401198/my-whole-house-crestron-automation/30#post_23390605
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> 
> Has there been any recent progress on the house. If so i would really like to hear about it and possibly see some more pictures, if you didn't mind.



I have been really busy the past few months and we have clients booked through August. Because of that I have not gotten to the paneling of the Great Room as of yet. In fact we have one more job that has not yet been booked and if it is booked that will be in Sept. and thus I will have to postpone the Great Room Paneling until after the New Year.


Also, all the Master Bedroom window treatments and bedding finally came in at the same time the flooring was being done so I have included pics of the Master with drapes and bedding.


As far as pics go, here ya go!


The first set of pics is of the stair cases. The before pic shows the CHEAP carpet. When we selected the flooring we told the builder that we wanted the LEAST expensive carpet available. I mean theeee LEAST expensive.


There is only one before pic of the stairs. I shows the stairs case going from the 2nd floor to the 3rd floor. I forgot to take a pic of the stair case going from the 1st floor to the 2nd floor. Either way the carpet was the same on both stair cases. The wood on the stair cases is the same wood used in the Master Bedroom, Kitchen, Foyer & Halls, Media Room and Office.

*Before - 2nd to 3rd Floor Stair Case*
 

*After - 2nd to 3rd Floor Stair Case*
 

*After - 1st Floor to 2nd Floor Stair Case*
 


Here are pics of the Great Room flooring. The Great Room had the same cheap carpeting as the stairs. I do not have a good before pic of the Great Room or else I would post a before pic.


One of 3 crates of 1st Choice Alabastrino Travertine. We used 24x24. The travertine goes from the landing at the second floor, throughout the great room and wraps around to the stair case going from the 2nd floor to the 3rd.
 

*Great Room Travertine Install - Various Stages.*
 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Great Room Flooring Finished*
 

 

 

 

*Master Bedroom with Window Treatments and Bedding Finished.* The entire room was designed by me
 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Master Bedroom Lighting*


----------



## Reservoir Dog

Thanks for the info and pics. Its looking great. I would be interested in seeing any future progress on the build.


----------



## maddbomber83

I'm going to go ahead and make a huge mistake by sending my wife a link to this thread...


----------



## turbov6camaro

you should look into the CREE LED lights (the XM-L are crazy they are used for saltwater fish tanks to grow coral!) they are bright and have VERY GOOD color, just make sure you buy the proper lot for the color you need, all info is on there site, the XM-L T6 are really bright.

http://www.cree.com/lighting


----------



## GoGo Delicious




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maddbomber83*  /t/1401198/my-whole-house-crestron-automation/30#post_23433498
> 
> 
> I'm going to go ahead and make a huge mistake by sending my wife a link to this thread...


Thanks!

I would like to hear her opinion not only on the design but on the integration as well.


----------



## GoGo Delicious




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reservoir Dog*  /t/1401198/my-whole-house-crestron-automation/30#post_23391663
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info and pics. Its looking great. I would be interested in seeing any future progress on the build.


Thanks!


We are currently booked, as far as jobs go, for the rest of the year. So unfortunately I will not be able to get the fireplace and paneling done until the the beginning of 2014. The reason being is that we do a lot of entertaining starting in October running through to January. We will not be able to start the work until September and is scheduled to take about 8-12 weeks to finish and thus runs into the holiday season. So no dice


On the other hand, I will be doing small things on the second floor and I will post pics of what is being done. I will actually start the lighting and and some other work, such as starting the paneling design, color, screen and projector selection and in the media room, of which I have not posted any pictures of yet. I will definitely take before pics of the media room and post those. In fact I will try to do it this weekend as I have been meaning to take pics of the media room in it's current state and show the plan for the media room.


Also, I have received a few emails and actually one call asking about where I am sourcing products for my project. As far as all the Crestron, Lighting, A/V (Amps, Speakers, Displays, Screens, Projectors, etc),stuff goes, we are an authorized dealer. When it come to the interior design stuff I am doing all the interior design and sourcing items from various "to the trade" stores, antique dealers and auction houses such as Christie's and Sotheby's. When I post the pics of the media room I will list the various places where I source interior design products.


Thats all for now. As usual any questions let me know.


----------



## Reservoir Dog

Hi. Is there any more progress you could show us?


Thanks


----------



## GoGo Delicious

Hi,

Thanks for the interest!

A lot has been done, BUT nothing worth posting pictures of. Here is whats going on.
*1) Ceiling Insulation* - I am in the process of removing the ceiling and adding *Roxul Safe'n'Sound* rock-wool on the First, Second & Third floors. For those who do not know what Rock-Wool it's a stone based product where the stone is shredded so fine that it turns to a wool like fabric. Since this is a Canadian product and not carried in So Cal, where I am located I had to special order it. I can not recommend Roxul Safe'n'Sound more. Below is taken from *Roxul's* web site on Safe'n'Sound.
*[*] Non-combustible stone wool insulation with melting point of approx. 1177°C (2150°F)

[*] Easily cut

[*] Excellent sound absorbency

[*] Fire resistant due to its high melting temperature

[*] Water and moisture resistant; does not absorb moisture to maintain insulating value

[*] Chemically inert

[*] Does not rot, promote mildew, fungi, or bacteria, or sustain vermin

[*] CFC- and HCFC- free product and process

[*] Made from Natural and Recycled materials
*

When I start the paneling on the first, second & third floors we will be installing with more Rock-wool


2) *Lighting, Furniture, Fireplace, etc* - I have been ordering all furniture and lighting for the entire house, except Master Bedroom, since my last post. Since it takes anywhere from 8 - 12 weeks or more for furniture and lighting to be delivered I have been ordering and storing it as it arrives.


3) *AV & Automation* - Again ordering and storing. I have been ordering racks (Middle Atlantic), AV gear, Crestron Gear, etc. Too much to mention.


Here is a bit of deatail. For Screens we are a Screen Innovations dealer so we will be using SI screens & Digital Projections projectors. I am adding some more occupancy sensors. I am adding *Crestron infiNet EX Occupancy Sensors* to the Garage, Powder Room on the 2nd Floor, Media Room Powder Room and Master Bedroom closet in the next few weeks. I will take pics of these and post when done.

*In the Great Room*
We will be using the Black Diamond Motorized 2:35 with Projector Digital Projections projector
I have not quite decided on the Great Room Display as of yet. Currently I have an Elite display in the Great Room. I know I will be using Vision Art to conceal the display when not in use.

*Media Room*

I will be putting a fixed 16x9 Black Diamond SI Screen in the Media Room with Vision Art concealing the screen when not in use. As far as projector goes it will be a Digital Projections

*Master Bedroom*

I will be putting a motorized 16x9 Black Diamond SI Screen in the Media Room with Vision Art concealing the screen when not in use. As far as projector goes it will be a Digital Projections


If you want to see what a garage full of furniture, lighting, rock-wool and AV gear let me know and I will take a pic. We can barely fit our Prius in the Garage.

*Moving Forward*

We will not actually start renovation again until late February early March due to a few reasons.
[1] Im currently working on a large project that has taken all my time. It started in June and will finish at the end of this month

[2] I take off work and close up business from November - January 15th every year. This year I am extending that until Feb 2014. I am going on a cruise to the Bahamas and Key West in mid Jan 2014.

[3] I have a job scheduled in Feb 2104 when I get back. It's a small job and that should only take a month.

*Custom Iron and Brass Works* - The custom iron and brass works, Stair Railings and Front Door, have been designed and will be ordered in November. I MIGHT have those installed when finished IF they are finished and can be installed after Thanksgiving and the first week of December. If not then these will not be installed until Feb/Mar 2014. I don't think I posted pics of the custom iron and brass work so I will look for them and post them.

*Fireplace, Cabinetry, Paneling* - As stated in my last post the Fireplace, Cabinetry, Paneling has been designed and ready to go. The fireplace should arrive in late Dec early Jan. Cabinetry and paneling will be ready when we do the installation in March/April 2014.


That's all I can think of for now. Sorry no images or any "Visible" progress. As I said back in June, after the flooring was done, because of a big job we have I didn't think I would start any major work again until 2014.


In the mean time if there are any questions please do not hesitate to ask.


----------



## Neurorad

Thanks for the update, James.


I keep reading that Roxul is comparable to R19, for soundproofing. You may want to reconsider your decision to use the Roxul S&S.


Here is a relevant bit from a thread: http://www.avsforum.com/t/1017460/roxul-sound-proofing-opinion#post_13599540 


Ted White, from The Soundproofing Company, and Dennis Erskine, both very well respected for their honesty, concur.


----------



## Reservoir Dog

Thanks for all the information. Sounds like it is going to be amazing.


----------



## Reservoir Dog

How is this project coming along?


----------



## GoGo Delicious

Happy New Year to All.

Currently we have not done anything since my last posting. I am on vacation, leaving on a Disney Cruse to the Bahamas on Tuesday







, and will not be back until the end of Jan. We plan on starting with the following in the middle to end of Feb.


Great Room

1) Install fireplace.

2) Move the display in the Great Room to the opposite side of the room and install *Vision Art* to conceal the display.

3) Install custom paneling and built in cabinetry.


Kitchen

1) Retrofit lighting. Will be putting in the Elco 3" Halogens as we did in the rest of the home but will be using Copper trim rings. This will be added to the Crestron Lighting Panel installed earlier.
 


2) Will be adding 2 of the following Schonbek Chandeliers over the Island (the Island measures 8' x 5'). This will also be tied back to the Crestron Lighting Panel
 


3) Installing a *Crestron TSW-1050 Touch Panel* 


Now for the big surprise. The range.

4) I have ordered a *La Courneu Chateau 120* , *Model# 120 US E2* . The config is 2 ovens (1 Gas/1 Electric), 2 Burners, 1 Plaque and a Lava Rock Grill. The body will be Polished Copper with Polished Brass trim. See the pic below. I am also adding the *Rotisserie* in the same color scheme Brass/Copper as the range. La Corneu will also be providing the door covers for the dishwasher and refrigerator so it all matches.
 


I was at Purcell Murray, the USA Distrubuter of La Corneu, yesterday configuring my range and the option and took the following pics at the showroom.

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


Well that's all for now. I will post more later today or tomorrow ( I have a meeting in 10 min.) I PROMISE that when we start in Feb, I will take pics and post, before, during and after, as the work is being done. In the mean time if you have any questions let me know.


----------



## Neurorad

Wow, nice appliance. Is the floor strong enough to support that Sherman tank of an oven?


----------



## AlphaG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neurorad*  /t/1401198/my-whole-house-crestron-automation/60#post_24188959
> 
> 
> Wow, nice appliance. Is the floor strong enough to support that Sherman tank of an oven?



I can't believe you even asked that ...


----------



## markrubin

bit OT but when I see that Schonbek Chandelier it reminds me of a similar one we installed: and had for 3 months: that is when Super storm Sandy hit our house


The Schonbek was exposed indirectly to salt spray as dining room windows blew in: but it looked OK and still worked. We wrapped it in plastic to protect it during renovations. A couple of months later another inspection revealed all the wire holding the expensive crystals had corroded so badly that they began to fall off: a call to Schonbek confirmed they used uncoated steel wire but they would not help me at all. My insurance company paid me for it and the wife insisted on replacing it ...with another Schonbek.


----------



## GoGo Delicious




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neurorad*  /t/1401198/my-whole-house-crestron-automation/60#post_24188959
> 
> 
> Wow, nice appliance. Is the floor strong enough to support that Sherman tank of an oven?


Actually, that was a long term concern. Back in March, before when we had the travertine laid, we had an engineer come out to make sure that with all of the renovations (travertine, fireplace, bookcases, wall paneling, equipment racks, kitchen appliances, etc), we were planning, that the I-beams holding the 2nd flr. would be able to support the additional weight of what we would be adding, since the great room, dining room and kitchen are all on the 2nd flr.


The report came back fine. According to the report the total weight, which includes the additional weight, would be 

So no issues.


----------



## GoGo Delicious

Some one asked what model Schonbek I am installing in the kitchen. I am installing 2 Versailles 2770 in Natural Rust over the island. The pic below is the exact style I am installing.


----------



## Drew_W

James,


As a long time admirer of this thread, I really love what you're doing here. My wife and I will be starting work on our new house in a few months and I place special importance on good lighting and lighting design.


I'm not as "good" at the interior design portion, even though I am in the industry and regularly work with designers and get to see many nice interiors. Do you have any links to suppliers (retail and trade, since we technically are the latter) that we might want to look at? Any neat places to find interior parts and pieces? And are there any other forums you've come across that might feature more excellent threads like this one, especially with more of an interior design focus? Any resources you can share in this regard would be greatly appreciated.


Looking forward to seeing more posts about your progress....and please do let us know if you're having an open house. I'd love to fly down and see all of this in person, if you'd be willing to extend an invitation.


----------



## GoGo Delicious

Hi Drew,

Thanks for the interest in this post. Sorry I did not get back to you sooner. As I mentioned I am on vacation so I have not been accessing the forums regularly. Below are my answers to your questions hope they help.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Drew_W*  /t/1401198/my-whole-house-crestron-automation/60#post_24234515
> 
> 
> James,
> 
> As a long time admirer of this thread, I really love what you're doing here.


Thanks. I was not sure if anyone was interested in the interior design side of a project when I started this. Since automation is a big part of a home it is important that the interior design remains the focus and NOT the automation or equipment used. I own both Digital Studio Werks and James Anthony Interiors and to me the interior design side is as important as the automation side.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Drew_W*  /t/1401198/my-whole-house-crestron-automation/60#post_24234515
> 
> 
> My wife and I will be starting work on our new house in a few months and I place special importance on good lighting and lighting design. I'm not as "good" at the interior design portion, even though I am in the industry and regularly work with designers and get to see many nice interiors. Do you have any links to suppliers (retail and trade, since we technically are the latter) that we might want to look at? Any neat places to find interior parts and pieces?


We are authorized dealers for a lot of the products you see in this thread. Besides being an authorized dealer for Crestron, Kaleidescape, Digital Projections, Screen Innovation, we are authorized dealers for quite a few home furnishings/lighting companies. As far as link to suppliers I would be more than happy to share with you privately if you PM me and tell me what you are looking for (Furniture, Lighting, Fabrics, Art, Antiques, etc) since almost all are "To the Trade Only".


I have not posted any pics of the furniture purchased for the great room yet, all antiques are going into the great room, but here is a link to a VERY reputable source for high end furnishings, antiques and art. I have purchased 95% of the furnishings and art that's going into the great room. It's called 1st Dibs, *www.1stdibs.com* . 1st Dibs is a widely recognized and very reputable site. It's a site that is open to anyone but the dealers on it will offer to the trade pricing when purchasing.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Drew_W*  /t/1401198/my-whole-house-crestron-automation/60#post_24234515
> 
> 
> . . . .And are there any other forums you've come across that might feature more excellent threads like this one, especially with more of an interior design focus?


You can look at Houzz, *www.houzz.com* thats a great resource.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Drew_W*  /t/1401198/my-whole-house-crestron-automation/60#post_24234515
> 
> 
> Any resources you can share in this regard would be greatly appreciated.


I have more resources than time to type. I do have to say ALL the resources I do have are very high end and tops in their market. For example *Fersa* , *Sherle Wagnor* , and *Schonbek* to name a few. Again let me know what your looking for and I can guide you in the right direction.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Drew_W*  /t/1401198/my-whole-house-crestron-automation/60#post_24234515
> 
> 
> Looking forward to seeing more posts about your progress....and please do let us know if you're having an open house. I'd love to fly down and see all of this in person, if you'd be willing to extend an invitation.


I will be happy to extend an invitation. We will keep everyone updated as to the status of this project. We are starting up again in Mid Feb and the first pics should be in around the beginning of March.


Any questions on sourcing, links, etc let me know. I hope the above helps.


----------



## cntp

I work for a different Crestron programming firm in LA/OC, and this could be considered "fraternizing with the enemy" (







), but I'd really like to see this house in person! Also, have any more shots showing the touch panels, I'd love to see more of that interface.


-Drew


----------



## GoGo Delicious

Hi Drew,

Sorry it took me a while to respond, I have been on vacation.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cntp*  /t/1401198/my-whole-house-crestron-automation/60#post_24247851
> 
> 
> I work for a different Crestron programming firm in LA/OC, and this could be considered "fraternizing with the enemy" (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ),


I wont hold that against you











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cntp*  /t/1401198/my-whole-house-crestron-automation/60#post_24247851
> 
> 
> . . . .but I'd really like to see this house in person!


No problem. I will post on here when we will have the open house.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cntp*  /t/1401198/my-whole-house-crestron-automation/60#post_24247851
> 
> 
> Also, have any more shots showing the touch panels, I'd love to see more of that interface.


As far screen shots of the TP, I will look to see if I have any more I can post. I changed the TP Layout as I moved the TP's over to SmartGraphics and in doing so completely re-work the TP layout.


----------



## Reservoir Dog

How is the project going?


----------



## GoGo Delicious




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reservoir Dog*  /t/1401198/my-whole-house-crestron-automation/60#post_24495273
> 
> 
> How is the project going?



So we stared order everything in Feb and things are starting to arrive. We are waiting still on the fireplace, Vision Art and EcoSmart Fireplace insert to arrive. We have actually become a dealer for EcoSmart Fire and Tartaruga. In fact for Tartaruga we will be their Southern California showroom where they can send Architects, Builders and Interior Designers. All products used in this projects, AV Equip., Lighting, Home Furnishings, etc., we are dealers for.


Now for some pics.

On the first floor there is the Foyer (Entry from the front and garage), Media Room with full bath, and Hall Closet. We have not yet done the paneling on the first floor as we have done on the 3rd but we are starting to add drapes, art and other furnishings. The reason being is I want to see how the furnishings will look with the paneling. If you notice you may see my sketches of the paneling on the wall. Once the 2nd floor is finished we are moving on to the 1st right away.

*Foyer Before*

 

 

 

*Foyer After* The drapes are not here yet. I am told they wont be here for another 6 to 8 weeks. Below is a table I added with vase and the drapery hardware (All brass and very heavy) including the tie back post seen half way up the wall

 

 

 

*Drapery* - Here is an image of the drapery fabric that will be covering the window in the Foyer which you see in the pics above. From Left to Right the solid gold fabric is the back lining, middle is the drape fabric itself, and right is the tassel that will be on the leading edge. Note because of the size of the window I am only doing 1 panel triple width with a tie back tassel. I do not have a pic of the tassel.
 

*Media Room* - I received an email a few months ago regarding the fact that I never address the media room and why I do not show any pics of it. The reason being is that I have done VERY little to it. I had the closet knocked out (the Media Room was originally a bedroom), ripped out the carpet, added the hardwood flooring and the drapes. I will be addressing the media room at the same time we do the Foyer. The Media Room will be done in a French 1920's art deco Using a Black, Crystal, White, Sliver and Gray color scheme with an off white paneling. I have some drawings and pics but they are not on the network yet to upload. When they are I will upload them along with pics of the lighting. I MIGHT get rid of the Crystal lamps you see in the pics. I have not decided yet.


The Media Room display is a LG 3D 65" Plasma that's feed from a Crestron DM system over fiber. Sources dedicated to the Media Room are a Kaleidescape Player (Movies & Music) and a Tivo. Source that are available to the Media Room are a Mac Mini, Wii, AppleTV, Crestron CEN-Track w/ Sirius, Internet Radio & AM/FM. The black credenza you see does not contain any AV equipment. It holds brochures, samples, sales literature, etc.

*Here is the media room as it stands.*
 

 

 

 

*Art Work* - All the art in the house, except for 2 peices, is done by myself. I have taken all the pictures and done all the custom framing. When we do a clients home we have over 25K photos that I have taken over the years that the client can choose from. Most of the time I just give them a few choices. At any rate once a photo is used we retire it and it's never used again. We tell our clients that they will have an original that no one else has. Below are a few photos that I have taken that are being used in our showroom. Note that ALL photos have NOT been Photoshop'd. I never Photoshop any of my photos.

 

 

 

*A couple of antiques*
*A painting of St Bede The Venerable - Oil on Wood - 1650. Artist Unknown*

 

*1925 Art Deco Clock from Germany* - My dad brought this clock back to the US after a trip to Germany in the 1950's

 


*Moving forward*

I am hoping to have some pics of the Great Room in a few weeks. Currently I do not have that many pics. I have a few but I'd rather wait until I have a few more. That's all for now. I'm just sitting and waiting for stuff to arrive. It's all been ordered and paid for and as Tom Petty says "The waiting is the hardest part"


----------



## Reservoir Dog

Thanks for the update it looks like it is coming on very well. Do you have any pics of the av gear and racks, or have you not yet got to that part of the project?


----------



## GoGo Delicious




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reservoir Dog*  /t/1401198/my-whole-house-crestron-automation/60#post_24516947
> 
> 
> Thanks for the update it looks like it is coming on very well. Do you have any pics of the av gear and racks, or have you not yet got to that part of the project?



Here are some pics of the current rack. It will be changed in a few week. We will be using the *MA SRSR-4-14* .

*Current Rack - What you see* - Crestron Pro2 (Av Control Only), Crestron CEN-Track with the following cards Sirius, Internet Radio (Including Pandora, Sirius, Librivox, and 1,000's of internet radio stations) & AM/FM, Crestron DM 8x8, NeoThings Audio Matrix (Will be removing soon replacing with Crestron Sonnex), Tivo, Kaleidescape System ( *1U Server w/ 4 4TB drives* , *M700* and 2 *M300 Players* .

*What you do not see* - Crestron MC3 (Environment Control Only, Lighting (Indoor and Landscape), Climate, Shades, Security and the Event Scheduler), Denon & Pioneer Receivers (Media Room and Great Room) Both of these will be replaced with the *Crestron HD-XPA* one for the Media Room and one for the Great Room, Tivo Minis (Great Room, Office, Master BR)Wii, Apple TV, Power distribution, HP Switch and Crestron POE switch.
 



Here are some TP (iPad) Images show control.
*Main Menu Selection*
 

*Climate*
 

*Internet Audio*
 

*Pandora*
 

*Lighting Main Menu Selection*
 

*Great Room Lighting*
 

*Event Scheduler*
 

*Weather Current*
 

*Weather Hourly*
 

*Weather Daily*
 

*Weather Day Forecast*
 


Any questions let me know.


----------



## Reservoir Dog

Thanks for all the photos, looks very good so far.


----------



## aviphysics

Wow....


and my contractor was stymied by the $4000 in hardware for my RadioRA 2 system.










BTW, what does one do with a 20,000 sqft house? It simply boggles my mind.


----------



## GoGo Delicious

The fire place mantel is complete, crated and is being shipped this week. Below are the pics, very low resolution, of the actual mantel which is done in a honed Jerusalem Gold. I did ask for higher resolution pics but was told it's already crated. I have also attached a pic of the Vision Art which will go above the fire place and conceal the Plasma display. Here is what I am being told about the Fireplace Mantel shipment.


> Quote:
> YOU WILL REQUIRE UPON DELIVERY:
> 
> 1. Adequate space for a 53 foot tractor trailer.
> 
> 2. A forklift for off-loading shipment.
> 
> 3. Personnel available for off-loading and dismantling crates for inspection. The order is in two crates strapped to a single skid with a total weight of 743lbs. The crates can be separated from the skid and carried in by two strong individuals, if you do not have a forklift on site



Mantal
 

 

 



Vision Art
 


That's all for now. I will take more pics in the next few weeks as items start to arrive and we start the installation..


----------



## GoGo Delicious




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aviphysics*  /t/1401198/my-whole-house-crestron-automation/60#post_24541078
> 
> 
> . . . .BTW, what does one do with a 20,000 sqft house? It simply boggles my mind.


First the house is in 4 levels, approx 5K sq. ft each level. The first level is sub and will handle parking, storage, etc. The first floor will have the following formal rooms, dining, drawing, ball, library, and theater. The second floor will have all the guest suites. The third floor will be our personal residence a complete 5k sq. ft apartment. The third floor is where we will actually reside.


To answer your questions


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aviphysics*  /t/1401198/my-whole-house-crestron-automation/60#post_24541078
> 
> 
> . . . . what does one do with a 20,000 sqft house? It simply boggles my mind.


The first reason is the entertaining we do through out the year. We can easily have 200+ family and guests at the various events we have. Second, we are looking to run it as a Luxury B&B when we retire. We, my wife and I, can never see us competently retiring and not working (by the way we are not close to retirement at all. My wife is 35 and Im 40) . We have done our research and can get about $500 - $1500 per night depending on the season.


----------



## aviphysics

$500 a night in the off season sure isn't bad. I might consider spending that per a night for a romantic get away at a swanky b&b.


----------



## Neurorad

Thanks for sharing, James. Looks incredible.


----------



## GoGo Delicious

Just a small update. The fireplace mantel has arrived. Below is a pic of the crates. Everything has arrived with the exception of the MA racks. Those should come next week.


We are starting actual construction on April 28th. I will post before pics, during pics and of course after pics.


In the mean time any questions let me know.


----------



## GoGo Delicious

Weekend Work.

This weekend I move all the Automation & AV gear out of the existing rack and in to the *MA SRSR-4-14.* 


Today we are starting the fireplace build. I have posted a before pic and will add construction pics as I take them. The MA SRSR-4-14 racks will be house in a custom cabinets that will be built after the fireplace is completed.


Before Pic - This is how it looked. The Credenza rack has been removed, the Display will be removed today before framing starts. The Credenza Rack and MacPro you see in the pic above along with a NeoThings, Denon Receiver and other misc. equipment you do not see will be sold.

 



All equipment has been moved to the MA SRSR-4-14 racks which you will see below. Each rack is 14U's and is temporarily sitting on carpet pads so it does not scratch the Travertine. There is some equipment that you do not see as I have hidden in the rack. You do not see the Mac Mini (1), the Tivo Mini's (3), HP (1) and Crestron POE (1) Switches. The Pioneer Elite receiver, Belikin PDU and the Crestron Pro2 you see are temporary and will be replaced when we mount the racks in the cabinet. The Pro2 will be replaced with another MC3 and the Pioneer Elite Receiver will be replaced with the *Crestron HD-XSPA* . In eliminating the Pioneer Elite receiver I will regain 3U's which I desperately need as the *Crestron SWAMP-24x8* requires 4U's and I need to gain 1 more U.

 

 


Enjoy for now. I will have more pics later this evening or tomorrow morning. Any questions just ask.


----------



## GoGo Delicious

Framing & Rack Solution


As you can see framing has started. The wiring you see is temporary. I will be cleaning it up in a day or so.
 


Yesterday I said I needed to reclaim some rack U's. The Pioneer Elite and Kaleidescape Vault take up 10U's alone. So after some thinking and a little more planning I have come up with the following.


1) Replace the Pioneer Elite Receiver (Great Room) with the *Crestron HD-XPA* . I mentioned this yesterday and I would get a net of 3 U's.


2) Remove the Kaleidescape Disc Vault (M700) and replace it with the Kaleidescape DV700. Move the new Kaleidescape DV700 into our print closet. We have a walk-in closet in our office that houses our printers, fax machines, scanners and copier. I will place the Kaleidescape DV700 in the same closet since all it needs is an ethernet drop. The Kaleidescape DV700 is NOT a player, it just imports CD's, DVD's and Blu-Rays. It also stores Blu-Rays. Moving the Kaleidescape DV700 to the print closet I reclaim 5u's now I have a total of 8U's reclaimed.


3) Replace the Pro2 with another *Crestron MC3* . I will have a custom face plate made that will have both MC3's sitting side by side on the same shelf. I now reclaim 2U's and not give up any when I add the second MC3 by sharing a rack shelf. I now have reclaimed 10U's net.


4) Replace the Belkin PDU with the *WTI NPS-8HS20* . They are both 1U's so no net gain. Total reclaimed U's are at 10U's


4 Replace the *WTI IPS-1600-D20* with the *WTI NPS-8HS20* . The WTI IPS-1600-D20 sits in the rack where you see the Pioneer Elite Receiver. You do not see it since it's in the back. By doing this I will reclaim another U. So now I have a total of 11U's. Almost a whole rack.


All this now gives me room for the following


1) Add the *Crestron SWAMP-24x8* . This is 4 U's. This leaves me 7U's


2) Add a second *Crestron HD-XPA* for the Media Room. This is 2U's and leaves me 5U's


3) Add a *Kaleidescape M500 Player* . This will allow us to import CD's, DVD's, and Blu-Rays right from the rack with out having to use the Kaleidescape DV700. This is 1U and now I have 4U's left.


With 4U's left it gives me a little wiggle room for additions of new gear in the future.


That's all for now. Any questions just ask.


----------



## GoGo Delicious

Framing is complete.


Framing is complete and drywall will be hung around the exterior today. Tomorrow we are suppose start the masonry and stone work.


----------



## GoGo Delicious

*Drywall Complete. Today we start Masonry.*


Drywall is complete we will actually paint on Tuesday or Wednesday. Masonry starts today. We will be doing a Herringbone pattern with reclaimed bricks. The actual fireplace mantel will not be installed until Monday or Tuesday. After the mantel is installed we will paint and once the entire fireplace is finished we will have the Travertine flooring polished and cleaned. I am hoping to have all the contractors out by Thursday so I can bring in the furniture.

*Display, Vision Art and Cabinetry.*

I have not mentioned this in my previous posts but our cabinet maker disappeared back in February. He literately disappeared. No one can find him or get a hold of him and no one has seen him. Due to the nature of the cabinetry it hard to find an actual carpenter who can do the work required. I finally found someone who can handle the job. They will be out in about 2 weeks once everything is complete.


After the cabinetry I will re-install the display and the Vision Art and we should be finished. Once finished on to the next project, Kitchen and Media Room.


Below are the pics of the current status.


----------



## NickTheGreat

I would like to say you have a beautiful home, but that would be insulting. I'm just going to try to pick my jaw up off the floor.

















I enjoyed reading through this thread. Appreciate you sharing with us and all the details along the way!


----------



## GoGo Delicious




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NickTheGreat*  /t/1401198/my-whole-house-crestron-automation/90#post_24670691
> 
> 
> I would like to say you have a beautiful home, but that would be insulting. I'm just going to try to pick my jaw up off the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoyed reading through this thread. Appreciate you sharing with us and all the details along the way!



Thank you Nick. I appreciate the comment. As I have mentioned previously in this thread, I was not sure anyone would appreciate the interior design aspect but it appears that I was incorrect.


----------



## GoGo Delicious

Masonry Continues


Here are the pics of the Masonry work that was started yesterday. Today the firebox will be completed and we should be starting work on the actual mantel today.


----------



## ktrdsl23

Do you have a way of getting access to the wires and outlets behind the fireplace if there is some major connection problem?


----------



## GoGo Delicious




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ktrdsl23*  /t/1401198/my-whole-house-crestron-automation/90#post_24684042
> 
> 
> Do you have a way of getting access to the wires and outlets behind the fireplace if there is some major connection problem?


Yes we do. If you take a look at the pics below you will see smurf running between both sides. The Cables you see in the pic are the cable tv connection and Sirius. Both of those are also coming in from the wall on the side of the Left rack. The power outlet, is a 20 AMP dedicated circuit which has been moved to the wall on the side of the Left rack. When we ran smurf the first time (see pics earlier in this thread) we planned for this as we knew what we were going to do (the fireplace). The reason the Sirius & cable outlets plus the 20 AMP circuit is there in the first place, that's where the builder put them.


----------



## GoGo Delicious

The home stretch!

The firebox was finished on Friday and the Hearthstone was laid. Today the actual mantel will go in. Tomorrow is paint and Wed. is the Travertine cleaning and polishing. You will notice that the floor of the fireplace is not finished. I am considering last min. changes. The changes will not affect the install which is why we are moving forward. If I go a head with the changes they will be done today or tomorrow before paint.


----------



## GoGo Delicious

Mantel Complete!


The mantel is complete as is the firebox. Today is paint, tomorrow is floor polishing and moving the furniture back in. The mantel gets lost against the white textured wall but after painting it will really pop. Some one asked me what paint and colors we use and if I can list them. All paint is Dunn-Edwards Everest. In the Master Bedroom we used Pure White, Velvet. The Great Room & Halls Inside Passage, Flat. The Media Room is done in Antique Silver, Flat, I believe. I don't remember the exact name, I will have to look through my design book. All ceilings are done in Swiss Coffee.


----------



## GoGo Delicious

Painting is Done!


The images below do not accurately reflect the color. The color is a little darker then the image depicts. You will also see that I started pulling wiring, Fiber and Cresnet.

 


The Fiber handles the following;

1) Uncompressed HDMI with support for Deep Color

2) Uncompressed Multi-channel Audio (Dolby® TrueHD 7.1, Dolby Digital Plus 7.1, Dolby Digital AC3 5.1, Dolby Digital EX 5.1, DTS-HD Master Audio™ 7.1, DTS-HD High Res 7.1, DTS 5.1, DTS-ES Matrix 5.1, DTS-ES Discrete 6.1, DTS 96/24 5.1, up to 8ch PCM)

3) Ethernet (10/100)

4) RS-232 (1 Port)

5) IR (2 Ports)

6) USB (1 Port)

7) Relay (2 Ports)

8) Digital/Contact

9) Ability to embed CEC commands directly within the HDMI Channel and send to any display


The Contact Closures you see on the DM Room Controller (DM-RMC-100-F) will control the Vision Art Screen (Open/Up, Close/Down). The Cresnet cable supplies power to the DM Room Controller (DM-RMC-100-F). The blue USB cable handles keyboard for the various sources (MacMini, Tivo, AppleTV, etc). The dongle at the end of the USB cable is the RF receiver for the keyboard. The blue ethernet cable with the RJ45 connector handles RS-232 control of the display.


----------



## weddellkw

What RF keyboard are you using?


----------



## GoGo Delicious




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *weddellkw*  /t/1401198/my-whole-house-crestron-automation/90#post_24696648
> 
> 
> What RF keyboard are you using?


The KB I am using is the SMK-Link VP6310. It has an integrated trackball, mouse and scroll wheel. It's rechargeable and has a small form factor. From what I understand SMK no longer makes this keyboard (I heard they were going to stop production so I bought 10. I LOVE this keyboard). You can check out a quick YouTube video of it *HERE* .


----------



## GoGo Delicious

Before Furniture.


Here is the room with the fireplace finished and the Travertine cleaned, polished and sealed, before furniture is moved back in. Next is cabinetry and Vision art.


----------



## longhorn85


I feel like I just binge watched four seasons of a show and it just ended! Very impressive set up. Wondering why you only work with Crestron, don't you think it would be better to learn and grow and adapt with newer technologies and not just what Crestron comes up with?


----------



## GoGo Delicious




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *longhorn85*  /t/1401198/my-whole-house-crestron-automation/90#post_24714001
> 
> 
> I feel like I just binge watched four seasons of a show and it just ended! Very impressive set up.


Thank you.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *longhorn85*  /t/1401198/my-whole-house-crestron-automation/90#post_24714001
> 
> 
> Wondering why you only work with Crestron, don't you think it would be better to learn and grow and adapt with newer technologies and not just what Crestron comes up with?


We only do Crestron for a couple of reasons.

1) Depth of Product Line - Crestron has the strongest product lines around. Over 2500 different SKU's. For example, Crestron has 30 different Control processors, HDMI Switchers that start at 8x1 and go up to 128x128 and 10 different occupancy sensors to name just a few. With the range of products Crestron offers I know that installs will work. I do not have to go from one vendor for control, to another vendor for a HDMI Matrix, to another for shades or shade control, to another for sensors, etc.


2) Our Clients - Our clients seek us out due to that fact we only do Crestron. I have never had an issue because we only do Crestron.


3) Commercial - We are actually a Crestron Commercial dealer and in the commercial realm there are different control protocols that one must be aware of. For example BACnet. Crestron natively supports BACnet making it easier to integrate with existing commercial systems. We are currently working with a commercial client who is one of the largest luxury resort/apartment, builders in the US. They have actually asked us to implement a Crestron solution for all their current and future properties due to the BACnet integration and the product depth. With the exception of the displays the entire project uses Crestron. Receivers, Lighting, DM, Audio Matrix (Sonnex up to 74 Zones), Occ. Sensors, Shades, etc. All their resorts and apartment communities, throughout the world, can be controlled and monitored from there corporate HQ via *Crestron Fusion* ( *Fusion RV* & *Fusion EM* ).


As far as learning to grow and "adapt with newer technologies and not just what Crestron comes up with" Crestron is a head of the pack when it comes to new product development and RD. They have one of the most advanced RD groups of any automation company and they have many firsts as far as innovation and integrating with new technologies. Crestron has been around for 40+ years and that's really a LONG time in the tech world. If they did not innovate or adapt with the newer technologies they would not still be around.


One line may not work for other companies, but for us, Crestron is the only automation supplier for us as a dealer and it works. We have a VERY different business model then others. We only take one client at a time, we do not "roll" trucks out to a clients site (we work EXCLUSIVELY with designers, architects and developers). The exception to that is, we will directly with client if we are also doing the interior design AND automation together.


Hope that answers your questions. Any other questions just ask I will be more than happy to answer.


----------



## longhorn85


Thank you for the thoughtful and detailed response. That all makes perfect sense. Sounds like you have a wonderful business and a demanding clientele that has the $ for the good stuff. Being an infant and learning the in's and out's of these systems, I'm constantly impressed and intrigued with the innovation in this space. Do you ever get excited about a new product/system or have you done it so long that it's just the daily grind now? I think it would be a blast working on these projects all day every day but then again, the grass is always greener. I'm just curious that with your experience, do you ever get that new product giddiness that you did when you were just starting out?


----------



## GoGo Delicious




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *longhorn85*  /t/1401198/my-whole-house-crestron-automation/90#post_24715133
> 
> 
> Thank you for the thoughtful and detailed response. That all makes perfect sense. Sounds like you have a wonderful business and a demanding clientele that has the $ for the good stuff. Being an infant and learning the in's and out's of these systems, I'm constantly impressed and intrigued with the innovation in this space. Do you ever get excited about a new product/system or have you done it so long that it's just the daily grind now? I think it would be a blast working on these projects all day every day but then again, the grass is always greener. I'm just curious that with your experience, do you ever get that new product giddiness that you did when you were just starting out?


This is an excellent question. Let me give it some thought and I will write a response. To be honest I started writing a response but then I decided to put my response aside and think about your question more.


On a side note, I never give interviews because the questions they ask are generally fluff. I do have to say that this is one of the best questions asked of me.


Give me some time to think about this and I will answer.


----------



## GoGo Delicious

Some Pics with Furniture.


Here are a few pics with some furnishings. I meet with the carpenter on the 20th to start the cabinetry for each side of the fireplace. Once cabinetry is complete and installed I will hang the VisionArt.


Once the entire room is complete I will be getting professional photos taken for a book I am writing called "The Book of Rooms." The book will feature rooms that I have done that incorporate interior design and automation but it's the interior design that takes center stage and not automation. Automation makes the space function while the interior design allows the room to be enjoyed.

 

 

 


Any questions let me know.


----------



## BllDo

Thanks for posting your pics and progress. This is one of my favorite threads.


----------



## Nilats




> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Any questions let me know.


 

Wow. This is uber impressive! Is this still same 22k sq ft house? What's the view out side the window? Is there chance to see the whole castle? Thanks


----------



## GoGo Delicious




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *longhorn85*  /t/1401198/my-whole-house-crestron-automation/90#post_24715133
> 
> 
> Thank you for the thoughtful and detailed response. That all makes perfect sense. Sounds like you have a wonderful business and a demanding clientele that has the $ for the good stuff. Being an infant and learning the in's and out's of these systems, I'm constantly impressed and intrigued with the innovation in this space. Do you ever get excited about a new product/system or have you done it so long that it's just the daily grind now? I think it would be a blast working on these projects all day every day but then again, the grass is always greener. I'm just curious that with your experience, do you ever get that new product giddiness that you did when you were just starting out?



Sorry it took me a while to respond but I was out ill. So to answer your questions.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *longhorn85*  /t/1401198/my-whole-house-crestron-automation/90#post_24715133
> 
> 
> Do you ever get excited about a new product/system or have you done it so long that it's just the daily grind now?


I'm going to answer the second part first.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *longhorn85*  /t/1401198/my-whole-house-crestron-automation/90#post_24715133
> 
> 
> . . . . or have you done it so long that it's just the daily grind now?


It's definitely not a grind. If it were to get to that point I would quit and close the business. As I have stated in my previous posts, I am VERY fortunate and I do not take that for granted. With that said, money is not the driving factor in what I do. I have never been motivated by money (you would not believe the jobs I have passed up). I am motivated by the passion I have for what I do. It's that passion that generates the business I receive and thus the dollars. I always tell other to chase their passion and not the dollars. If you chase your passion the money will follow. Once the passion is gone and it becomes a grind, your clients will notice that you are not passionate about what you do, then they do not hire you, and you make no money.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *longhorn85*  /t/1401198/my-whole-house-crestron-automation/90#post_24715133
> 
> 
> Do you ever get excited about a new product/system


To be honest I am definitely not a techie. In fact I do not own a cell phone (got rid of it about 4 years ago) although I do use an iPad for work. As far as new products go, I do not get excited about new products in general and I never listen to the hype around a new product release. In fact I am more inclined to just write it off before it's even out of the gate.


When new products or systems come out I do take a look and look for the following;

1) How does this product/system differ from what's already out there. There are WAY TO MANY new, "Me too/Jump on the Band Wagon", products out there that don't bring anything new to the market.

2) Do the new features really add value and are they necessary? I see too many products coming out that add/change features that do not improve the products usefulness.

3) For products that are new to market how necessary are they.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *longhorn85*  /t/1401198/my-whole-house-crestron-automation/90#post_24715133
> 
> 
> I'm just curious that with your experience, do you ever get that new product giddiness that you did when you were just starting out?


I do. Once I have vetted a product (1-3 above), and I realize that this new product/system fills a void or solves a problem the excitement comes out. As I mentioned above I have a passion for what I do whether it's the interior design side or the automation side of the business. It's that passion that drives the giddiness when a new product/system comes out that really makes a difference in the market.


Hope that answers your questions. If you want to know anything else just ask.


----------



## GoGo Delicious




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BllDo*  /t/1401198/my-whole-house-crestron-automation/90#post_24718450
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting your pics and progress. This is one of my favorite threads.


Your welcome. I'm glad you enjoy it.


----------



## GoGo Delicious




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nilats*  /t/1401198/my-whole-house-crestron-automation/90#post_24724317
> 
> 
> Wow. This is uber impressive! Is this still same 22k sq ft house? What's the view out side the window? Is there chance to see the whole castle? Thanks


I'm glad you like it. This is not the large house. The large house you are referring to is the house we are in the process of building.


Any other questions let me know.


----------



## GoGo Delicious

A few changes.


A few weeks ago I mentioned I was going to rearrange and eliminate some of the equipment in the rack in order to regain some rack U's. You can view the post *HERE* that describes in detail what equipment will be removed/replaced.


Below are before and after images of the "Audio Rack". I replaced the Kaleidescape Disc Vault M700 with a DV700. Since the DV700 is not a Kaleidescape player and only needs power and ethernet, I put the DV700 in our print closet on the 3rd floor. Since I removed the Kaleidescape M700 I regained 5U's. With the 5U's reclaimed I can add the *Crestron Sonnex SWAMP 24x8* . The *Crestron Sonnex SWAMP 24x8* is 4U's which nets me 1U.


I will be getting rid of the Pioneer Elite receiver you see and replacing it with a *Crestron HD-XPA* for the Great Room and adding a second *Crestron HD-XPA* for the Media Room. This nets me an additional 1U for a net total of 2 U's.

*Before*
 


After


----------



## GoGo Delicious

Added the *Crestron CEN-NSP-1* 


The *CEN-NSP-1* was released by Crestron last week and I received mine on Monday. I have installed it but not programed it yet (have been using it manually). Once I program it I will show screen shots of the interface..


----------



## SMHarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GoGo Delicious*  /t/1401198/my-whole-house-crestron-automation/90#post_24793157
> 
> 
> Added the *Crestron CEN-NSP-1*
> 
> 
> The *CEN-NSP-1* was released by Crestron last week and I received mine on Monday. I have installed it but not programed it yet (have been using it manually). Once I program it I will show screen shots of the interface..


So it is like an iDevice only version of the Control4 Wireless Music Bridge?

http://www.electronichouse.com/article/hands_on_control4_wireless_music_bridge/

Which was released over a year ago!

 

Or is it more like their now depreciated iPod dock?

 

Looking forward to they why this device is great pictures.


----------



## SweetSpot

The NSP-1 is both a 'wireless music bridge' and a replacement for the IDOCs. When using an AirPlay device the unit will provide transport controls and metadata feedback on any control interface, while docking an iDevice via USB will allow full browsing support via the Crestron Smart Graphics media player. Additional support for streaming services directly from the NSP-1 is 'coming soon.' I'd expect the typical services: Pandora, TuneIn, SiriusXM streaming, etc.


----------



## GoGo Delicious




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SweetSpot*  /t/1401198/my-whole-house-crestron-automation/90#post_24793309
> 
> 
> The NSP-1 is both a 'wireless music bridge' and a replacement for the IDOCs. When using an AirPlay device the unit will provide transport controls and metadata feedback on any control interface, while docking an iDevice via USB will allow full browsing support via the Crestron Smart Graphics media player. Additional support for streaming services directly from the NSP-1 is 'coming soon.' I'd expect the typical services: Pandora, TuneIn, SiriusXM streaming, etc.



In addition, it will also be taking the place of the *CEN-ISERVER* , which will be discontinued along with CEN-IDOC's.


----------



## SMHarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SweetSpot*  /t/1401198/my-whole-house-crestron-automation/90#post_24793309
> 
> 
> The NSP-1 is both a 'wireless music bridge' and a replacement for the IDOCs. When using an AirPlay device the unit will provide transport controls and metadata feedback on any control interface, while docking an iDevice via USB will allow full browsing support via the Crestron Smart Graphics media player. Additional support for streaming services directly from the NSP-1 is 'coming soon.' I'd expect the typical services: Pandora, TuneIn, SiriusXM streaming, etc.


 

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GoGo Delicious*  /t/1401198/my-whole-house-crestron-automation/90#post_24793418
> 
> 
> 
> In addition, it will also be taking the place of the *CEN-ISERVER* , which will be discontinued along with CEN-IDOC's.


 

So that is a lot of words for Yes

 

http://www.control4.com/products/audio-video/C4-WMB-B


----------



## osiris13

The difference between this and the Control4 piece is that, with a forthcoming firmware upgrade, the Crestron piece will natively stream many online music services. The Control4 bridge always requires a host device to connect to the internet and stream the sources via Airplay/Bluetooth/etc.


----------



## SMHarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osiris13*  /t/1401198/my-whole-house-crestron-automation/90#post_24796529
> 
> 
> The difference between this and the Control4 piece is that, with a forthcoming firmware upgrade, the Crestron piece will natively stream many online music services. The Control4 bridge always requires a host device to connect to the internet and stream the sources via Airplay/Bluetooth/etc.


Ah, so like the way that already the Control4 Home Controller will natively stream TuneIn, Rhapsody and Napster without requiring a host.

http://www.control4.com/products/audio-video  - see bottom of that page.

Yes it is annoying that Pandora and a few other services are not in that list but equally you are awaiting a 'coming soon' software update to get any streaming services natively.

 

I'm not sure how the Crestron part works, but with the C4 approach this means I get 2 sources here, someone can use the WMB to stream from their device in one audio zone and a streaming service can come from the Home Controller to another audio zone (or more if you are looking at the HC800).


----------



## GoGo Delicious




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SMHarman*  /t/1401198/my-whole-house-crestron-automation/90#post_24795724
> 
> 
> So that is a lot of words for Yes
> http://www.control4.com/products/audio-video/C4-WMB-B


Uh. . . No


----------



## GoGo Delicious




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SMHarman*  /t/1401198/my-whole-house-crestron-automation/90#post_24796594
> 
> 
> this means I get 2 sources here, someone can use the WMB to stream from their device in one audio zone and a streaming service can come from the Home Controller to another audio zone (or more if you are looking at the HC800).


You are correct. The C4 solution needs 2 boxes, a Controller & their WMB, to do the job of a single Crestron NSP1.


----------



## SMHarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GoGo Delicious*  /t/1401198/my-whole-house-crestron-automation/120#post_24796760
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct. The C4 solution needs 2 boxes, a Controller & their WMB, to do the job of a single Crestron NSP1.


Ok, I'll bite, the NSP1 will do all this work without any other Crestron devices except an Amp to connect it to?

 

I could get my iPhone/Android, an NSP1 an amp and speakers and be all set for music distribution.  Or would I need some other Crestron system controller?

 

In Control4 world I could get the HC250, amp and speakers and be all set for Rhapsody and TuneIn and iTunes distribution.  If I wanted to add a bridge for music streamed from other devices that is optional.

 

Seems in Crestron world if I want to do any music streaming I need to buy the NSP1?


----------



## GoGo Delicious




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SMHarman*  /t/1401198/my-whole-house-crestron-automation/120#post_24797505
> 
> 
> I could get my iPhone/Android, an NSP1 an amp and speakers and be all set for music distribution.  Or would I need some other Crestron system controller?


No Crestron controller needed . I have been using the CEN-NSP-1 in my setup and I have not added or programmed it into the Crestron system. You can stream any music service, iTunes, Pandora, Sirius, etc., from any iOS device, iPhone, iPad or iPod Touch to NSP-1 without any Crestron hardware.


Here is an image of Pandora and iTunes streaming from my iPad to CEN-NSP-1 (DSW-CEN-NSP-1)
 

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SMHarman*  /t/1401198/my-whole-house-crestron-automation/120#post_24797505
> 
> 
> In Control4 world I could get the HC250, amp and speakers and be all set for Rhapsody and TuneIn and iTunes distribution. If I wanted to add a bridge for music streamed from other devices that is optional.
> 
> Seems in Crestron world if I want to do any music streaming I need to buy the NSP1?



At any rate, it's what works for you. If C4 works for you great. For myself, my company and our clients C4 would never work nor fit the bill for the projects we do. I don't know if you read this entire thread but I believe somewhere within it, I stated that we only handle Crestron and was even asked why we only carry Crestron. If you have read it, it should have helped you understand why C4 dosent fit the bill.


----------



## GoGo Delicious

A week ago I posted that i added the *Crestron CEN-NSP-1* Airplay Streaming device. I did not mention at the time I also ordered the *RMK-IFE-1U*, the rack mount kit for the CEN-NSP-1. I have not received the the RMK-IFE-1U rack mount kit yet. I am told I will receive it July 1st. 

So, after a busy week I finally got around to adding the CEN-NSP-1 to my Crestron system. I have attached a few pictures of the CEN-NSP-1, the RMK-IFE-1U (the rack mount kit for the CEN-CSP-1) and a couple of screen shots from my iPad. As far as programing goes this actually took me about 5min since I already had a Smart Graphics Media Player instance for Sirius (CEN-TRACK) and Internet Radio (ATC-AudioNet). All I had to do was drop in the CEN-NSP-1 in the audio program file, add the correct IPID, which in my case was 51 and connect the 2 joins to the CEN-NSP-1 and the Media Server Object Router. Compile and upload. Below are the pics. When I get the rack mount kit for the CEN-NSP-1 I will take pics showing the install.

*The CEN-NSP-1*









*The RMK-IFE-1U rack mount kit for the CEN-NSP-1*.









*Screen Shots*



























Any questions let me know.


----------



## GoGo Delicious

If you looked at previous pics in this thread you will see there was a MacPro. I eliminated the MacPro and added a Mac Mini.

I split the rack shelf the Wii-U was on and put the Wii-U and Mac Mini on the same rack shelf. I do this quite a bit with rack mounted equipment. A HUGE pet peeve of mine is to see racks that have rack space dedicated to a single piece equipment instead of having equipment sharing rack space that can. 

The Mac Mini is connected to the Crestron DM system via HDMI with keyboard control through the Crestron DM system also.

Here are the pics.

*Rear*









*Front*









*Installed in Rack*










Another pet peeve I have is when racks are not finished with trim strips to cover the screws, that really annoys me. Take a look at the difference between the image above without the trim strips and the one below with the trim strips added. The trim strips give the rack a "completed" look and that it was professionally done. Whereas the pic above, without the trim strips, looks amateur/DYI and unfinished. 

*Installed in Rack with Trim Strips*









Watch for more interior finishes and Crestron equipment coming soon.

Any questions let me know.


----------



## auburnu008

How did you get the faceplate for the Wii U and the Mac Mini? I assume it was custom made?


----------



## GoGo Delicious

auburnu008 said:


> How did you get the faceplate for the Wii U and the Mac Mini? I assume it was custom made?


Yes. We are a Middle Atlantic dealer and I had them make it for me. If you know what you want any Middle Atlantic dealer can order the face plate for you if you already have the rack shelf. 

As I mentioned I do quite a bit of side by side and stacked face plates. I will look through my photos to see if I have more examples of equipment side by side and stacked on one rack shelf.

I will be doing this again with the MC3 rack space. I am getting rid of the Crestron Pro2 and adding another MC3. I will use the existing rack shelf and get a dual MC3 face plate so they are side by side. Doing it this way I reclaim 2U's by eliminating the Pro2.


----------



## GoGo Delicious

Added the *Crestron RMK-IFE-1U*, rack mount kit for the CEN-NSP-1.

*The Crestron RMK-IFE-1U rack.*









*The CEN-NSP-1 mounted on the rackshelf.*









*The Crestron RMK-IFE-1U mounted in the rack.*









*The Crestron RMK-IFE-1U with face plate on.*


----------



## GoGo Delicious

*New Antique Aquisitions*

Here are 2 new antiques that I acquired and finally arrived.

These are solid iron balcony railings from a French Chateau that are about 110 years old. I am planning to either have custom Travertine or Marble tops made for them and they will be going on the second floor, same floor as the fireplace. I made a temporary wooden top so people can envision what I was talking about. When I saw these a year ago I automatically thought "add a custom Travertine or marble top and these would make GREAT console tables." No one really envisioned what I was seeing, so I made the wooden tops for "visualization."

I will be cleaning the consoles up but NOT re-painting or touching them up. I am thinking of un-filled Travertine or very old marble with a lot of veining and with the weathered and aged look of the consoles they will look great. The weight of the consoles are heavy they are approx. 175lbs each and each one measure 68" L X 17" D X 35" H. The for legs are solid iron which show how things were made long ago. If this was to be made now the legs would be hollow as would the architectural details.



















More coming soon.


----------



## AV_Integrated

How do you like the NSP? I have someone who is looking to replace a Fireball system... I'm looking to upgrade him to something that will tie into his iTunes & phones, but wasn't really sure. He has older panels which don't support Smart graphics, but I can update his iPad to do so. Just would like to hear your thoughts on it.

Look for a thread soon on my Crestron setup. I don't have the great house that you do, but a pretty solid setup with Crestron that is (always) a work in progress.


----------



## gerard143

Ok I gotta ask....How in gods name do you afford a 20,000 sq foot house. There are a list Movie stars and rappers out there who can't afford a house like that. Your doing it off an integration business and interior design? You should be at the top of the cepro 100 if your affording a crib like that. I just find it hard to believe you can make enough in this field of work to swing that. I'd love to see my integration biz hit that level or success. But I'd have to relocate to the oc or some other rich folk county. Am I missing something here? Did u hit the lotto or have a rich ancestor who left you 40 million. Lol


----------



## GoGo Delicious

AV_Integrated said:


> How do you like the NSP? I have someone who is looking to replace a Fireball system... I'm looking to upgrade him to something that will tie into his iTunes & phones, but wasn't really sure. He has older panels which don't support Smart graphics, but I can update his iPad to do so. Just would like to hear your thoughts on it.


I like it and have had no issues with it. I am using it with Smart Graphics as you can see in my posts. I am only using it with my iPod and not really using the AirPlay feature. I use my Kaleidescape system for music (I still purchase CD's) and as far as streaming I use Sirius and Internet radio via the *Crestron CEN-TRACK* with a Crestron AM/FM/Sirius Card and the the *Crestron ATC-AudioNet* card for internet radio.



AV_Integrated said:


> Look for a thread soon on my Crestron setup. I don't have the great house that you do, but a pretty solid setup with Crestron that is (always) a work in progress.


Nice . .I would love to see it.


----------



## GoGo Delicious

My post below has nothing to do with this thread but I do try to respond to every question. I try to answer the question with a bit of insight so people know where I am coming from. Keep that in mind.



gerard143 said:


> Ok I gotta ask....How in gods name do you afford a 20,000 sq foot house. There are a list Movie stars and rappers out there who can't afford a house like that. Your doing it off an integration business and interior design? You should be at the top of the cepro 100 if your affording a crib like that. I just find it hard to believe you can make enough in this field of work to swing that. I'd love to see my integration biz hit that level or success. But I'd have to relocate to the oc or some other rich folk county. Am I missing something here? Did u hit the lotto or have a rich ancestor who left you 40 million. Lol


I wont go into details about my financial situation, as this is not the place nor is it anyone's business. But I will say this.

*First* - No rich ancestor nor have I won the lotto. I am fortunate enough to come from a family where not only were my parents financially successful but my aunts, uncles, grand parents we also financially well off. As kids we were always told by my dad "Your mom and I are rich, you're not. You better do well in school so you can do well in life. We are not giving you any money once you graduate from college."

One, college was a given just as elementary school and high school was and two he meant it. Today my mom is retired (she retired 3 years ago and my dad has passed away), extremely wealthy, travels the world and to this day she has never given us, my brother, sister nor I, a dime since college. In fact we had to pay for our own college tuition. I thank them for sending us to private school, elementary and HS, and that's the extent of us being spoiled. My parents are very grounded and never spoiled us which I am grateful for as it taught me the value of work and a dollar.

*Second* - I have always said, "The hardest thing in this country is to be poor. It's extremely easy to be wealthy." and this is something I truly believe in. When I started HS I had a realization that has carried me through to this day. I was accepted into one of the top private HS schools in So. Cal. and with that came the realization that the work and grades I got in elementary school is what got me into HS. I realized at that point what I do in the present affects my future, 7-8 years down the road. What I do and how I perform in HS affects my college career and my college career affects my job, my job affects my lifestyle and my lifestyle affects my retirement and my retirement affects my happiness. I have always worked for the future not for today. What I did in my 20's and 30's brought me to where I am financially today. I am in my 40's and now working for retirement.

*Third* - It does not matter what you choose to do in life. It's how you do it. I personally know 2 doctors who are married have great jobs, make 300K+ a year and are broke. On the other hand I have a friend who I went to elementary school with, who started out working at a fast food franchise in HS, continued working there all through college and met her husband while they both worked at the same fast food franchise. At 25 she graduated with her MBA and bought her 1st fast food franchise. It was the one she was working at. Her and her husband at one time became the largest franchise owners of this particular company. At 30, bought a 12Mil house in Newport Coast, 5 years after her first franchise purchase. They are now in their 40's also, sold off all but 5 and are now semi-retired travelling. She started as a cashier at a fast food and ending up owning quite a few stores.

It does not matter what you do, as long as you OWN what you do and be the best at what you do. NO ONE gets rich working for someone else. You MUST OWN what you do.

*Fourth* -


gerard143 said:


> I just find it hard to believe you can make enough in this field of work to swing that. I'd love to see my integration biz hit that level or success.l


It can. 
What plans have you made and what have you done to get there? Remember what I said earlier? That "I realized at that point what I do in the present affects my future." We have clients all over the world. France, Spain, UK as well as the U.S. We did a Kaleidescape system 3 weeks ago in Washington state, we are in So Cal. Now ask yourself this, why would this client call us? Why would he and his wife purchase and install a Kaleidescape system from a company 2 states over when there are plenty of qualified Kaleidescape dealers not only in his state but in between their state, Oregon and California? Why do we get clients from all over the world? Why do we get the large jobs? The answer my business plan.

When I started this business I planned for the luxury market. That's where I am going to make the money to sustain my lifestyle and to carry me through retirement. When I planed for the luxury market I also planned for the economic down turn. Good times never last and we, my wife and I always plan for that.

*Fifth* - Diversification/Recurring Revenue. Not only do I own and interior design firm and a luxury integration firm, I also own a data services and internet company. The data services/internet company service fortune 500 companies. Some of our clients include Sony, Epson, CNN, L.A.U.S.D, as well as our integration clients. A SMALL example are my integration clients. We provide the VOIP phone services for all our integration clients and since a lot of our clients are CEO's or owners of large companies we will get their data services and corporate VOIP phone business. It's a circle. I said above that "I planed for the luxury market I also planned for the economic down turn." This is my plan. During the economic down turn recurring revenue from our data service company grew between 25% and 60%. As companies down sized during the down turn they outsourced more IT and data services to us.

*Sixth* -


gerard143 said:


> Your doing it off an integration business and interior design?


 Yes. Again, it's not what you do. It's how you do it. I am taking my design business a step further. Currently I am planning my own luxury line of furniture that will be out next year with sample production starting in August and final production starting in Jan 2015. I am not licensing my name like others do. I OWN the line. I am actually designing all the pieces myself. I am 100% hands on and overseeing all manufacturing and assembly. All furniture will be made using solid hardwoods and manuf. and assembled here in the USA. In Los Angeles to be exact.

Now think of this. I have a client where my interior design company does the interior design, we provide the furniture, integration company provides Crestron control (lighting, audio, video, HVAC, shades), we provide all the AV gear, all the shades and lighting I sell directly to the client and we install the phone system and collect revenue on the phone system. Again it's not what you do it's how you do it. We don't go out and hang displays on walls. That's for Best Buy.

*Seventh* - Here is one the homes of L.A. interior designer Timothy Corrigan. *Chateau du Grand Luce*. I bring this up because he is doing exactly what my plan is. If you read why we are buildign a 20K sq. ft. house you would see that, again, it's part of a plan. Retirement. I stated that when we retire, my wife and I can not see ourselves sitting around and not working in some capacity. Thus the luxury bed and breakfast. You can rent Chateau du Grand Luce by the week if you like. I have the same vision when we retire a luxury B&B where we will have revenue coming in. Once we retire we will not have any of the other business. We will sell the data service/internet company, hopefully sell the design firm and we will dissolve the integration company. 

Sorry for the long post that has nothing to do with this thread but I do try to respond to every question. I try to answer the question with a bit of insight so people know where I am coming from. I truly believe it's hard to be poor and easy to be successful in this country. To clarify there is really no such thing as rich or poor. There are some on this forum who have less then I do and some who have more than I do. I don't worry about who has what. For those that have met me know I am not into anything outwardly material. I wear cargo shorts, t-shirts and Converse Chucks most of the time. If you saw me on the streets I would look like some ordinary person. No one would ever guess what I do, what I own, or the type of house I have. I do not drive a fancy German car (I have a Prius), I don't wear a fancy watch (no Rolex here), no outward signs of success. My wife and I live well below our means. We live on 25% of our salary and we save/invest the other 75%. All our success sits in our businesses, house's and bank/investment accounts.

In short never judge a book by it's cover. If you do I HIGHLY recommend you read the following book *The Millionaire Next Door*.

Now to answer your question


gerard143 said:


> How in gods name do you afford a 20,000 sq foot house.


Hard work, a lot of planning, income diversification, and living well below my means.

I hope that answers your question.


----------



## gerard143

well thank you for taking the time for a great reply. I have already read that book along with about 300 others similar in nature from good to great to who moved my cheese. I agree with what your saying about owning your own business.... but i will say it in my own words...Fuc! climbing the corporate ladder, own it! I read a quote the other day. "You cant make money in a town where there is none" While that's not entirely true there is a good message in it. Place your business in an area like yours or some other city like west palm with a large income per capita and your chances of making a fortune for yourself is greater. Granted this still requires lots of hard work etc. I live in upstate new york... aside for some homes around lakes, million dollar homes are few and far. That definitely hinders my level of success if i stick to this geographic area. The money just isn't here. For years I have been contemplating moving to the tampa bay region but just recently bought land here to build a house on.
So My situation.... i work for a fortune 500 in a union job. Most people in the area think its a great income. Me I have much grander visions but its also hard to walk away from that income knowing for awhile your going to make less. I am not getting any younger. I am almost mid 30's and i want more in life not less so its hard to take a step back income wise. Patience is the toughest part. I own land and want to build a house asap... not wait 6 more years while i try to get the business successful and get a decent income level coming back in but i do know also if i stay at my current job and never got this business going i would look back and always regret it. 
What business owners can make financially is actually a pretty touch thing to gather data on it in this field. I have posted up threads asking can a business owner in this field make over 100k and you get a lot of replies like stick with your day job you'll be better off. I say to myself no way... you got to be able to make more then that if you do it right. 100k isn't that much to me... not in the grande scheme of things.... there is a lot of money out there. 100k is a drop in the bucket to some people so why not aim high. I never pursued business much here as I half ass set on moving south so i never chased it here. I educated myself like crazy in this field in the meantime. I started leaning more toward staying here (i must be crazy) and then got bumped to night shift. Now i'm at the point where i feel i need to get after this on a much more serious level but that is hindered on night shift. Not trying to make excuses but its a 12 hr shift 7pm to 7am. By the time i wake up, even on off days, most people are home from work and don't want you in their house doing work. The good side of the 12 hr shifts is once i'm back on days... if i take no overtime i have three days off one week, 4 the next alternating. This is a great opportunity to start the business on the side and still keep the full time gig. Once the business grows to a level of success to support me i can make this field my full time venture. Also every time i see the work done by local talent at parade of home shows, etc i say to myself... jesus i could blow these guys out of the water and dominate the area. I honestly laugh to myself at the quality of their work. Again though i question the market. I just don't know if the market around here can support the level of success i desire. Then i think how you support multiple markets so maybe someday it would work. Sometimes i also say to myself... maybe i am shooting and thinking to small. Making I'm just thinking small change. Maybe I need a company making a product and hitting a much larger market. Like a nest thermostat for example. Fear is a tough one and it def has played a role in holding me back. But your words are inspiring and again i thank you for the reply. If you read mine in depth i appreciate you taking the time. I don't mean to hijack your thread and take it off subject.


----------



## GoGo Delicious

I read you entire post and I have a few comments.



gerard143 said:


> well thank you for taking the time for a great reply.


Your welcome. I hope it somehow motivated/inspired you.



gerard143 said:


> I read a quote the other day. "You cant make money in a town where there is none" While that's not entirely true there is a good message in it. Place your business in an area like yours or some other city like west palm with a large income per capita and your chances of making a fortune for yourself is greater.


As I have stated before, 95+% of our business is out of state. Although I live in one of the most wealthiest areas in the world, most of our business comes from out of state.



gerard143 said:


> So My situation.... i work for a fortune 500 in a union job. Most people in the area think its a great income. Me I have much grander visions but its also hard to walk away from that income knowing for awhile your going to make less. I am not getting any younger. I am almost mid 30's and i want more in life not less so its hard to take a step back income wise. Patience is the toughest part. I own land and want to build a house asap... not wait 6 more years while i try to get the business successful and get a decent income level coming back in but i do know also if i stay at my current job and never got this business going i would look back and always regret it.


That's tough no one can tell you what to do. That's a personal decision you have to make on your own. I will say this though. If you never actually try and give it 110% then you have failed yourself. 



gerard143 said:


> What business owners can make financially is actually a pretty touch thing to gather data on it in this field. I have posted up threads asking can a business owner in this field make over 100k and you get a lot of replies like stick with your day job you'll be better off. I say to myself no way... you got to be able to make more then that if you do it right. 100k isn't that much to me... not in the grande scheme of things.... there is a lot of money out there. 100k is a drop in the bucket to some people so why not aim high.


If someone can not make 100K in this business then they are not doing it right. As I mentioned before that my financial affairs are no ones business, but 100K is really a drop in the ocean. 




gerard143 said:


> I never pursued business much here as I half ass set on moving south so i never chased it here. I educated myself like crazy in this field in the meantime. I started leaning more toward staying here (i must be crazy) and then got bumped to night shift.


We actually have a saying here in the office. We NEVER do anything half-assed, we always do it full-assed. Meaning 110% on every project, for every client and for ourselves



gerard143 said:


> Fear is a tough one and it def has played a role in holding me back.


Fear is your worst enemy and your primary competition. If you can get around fear I guarantee that you will be successful. Every business owner has some sort of fear, it's how you handle it which will determine your success or failure.




gerard143 said:


> But your words are inspiring and again i thank you for the reply. If you read mine in depth i appreciate you taking the time. I don't mean to hijack your thread and take it off subject.


No problem. I truly hope you were inspired and that you go after what you want.


----------



## gerard143

It is motivating and thanks for speaking on a subject that is indeed personal.


----------



## GoGo Delicious

*My Trip to the Stone Yard*

So I went to to the stone yard today to pick out the slab for the antique balcony railings that I am converting to console tables. Before I get into the slab I picked I need to tell you about the stone company we buy from. I have been working with this company for the last 4-5 years and they are GREAT. The owner actually goes and visits the various quarries all over the world and selects the stone himself. In fact the quarries hold off and set aside first choice stone for him so it will be there the next time he goes by. The stone he is able to acquire is amazing. When, I get calls from sales people trying to get us to buy stone from them they always ask who our supplier is and when I tell them they so "Oh. You are in good hands" and tell us they can not beat the quality we are currently getting.

I just had to get that out.

*With that said here is an image of the antique balcony rails I am converting to console tables.*



















*Here is the actual slab. It's called "Calcutta Fantasy" marble.* I will be using the portion of the marble that has the black, grays, reds and rust color for the tops. It will be going to fabrication in about 2 weeks. When in fabrication I will document that so you can see how it goes from a slab to a custom table top. The design I came up with is nice. It's not just going to be a rectangular stone top. No, No, No.






































*The stone yard. While I was there I took some pics of the stone yard. I thought some might be interested. This place is HUGE!*
First off here are a few very rare slabs that the owner was able to get a hold of from a quarry in Argentina I believe. The WHOLESALE price is 125.00 per square foot and this slab measures 8'w x 10'h, which is 80 Sq. Ft. which comes to a cost of 10K WHOLESALE. Retail would run 1.5 to 2.0 times more and don't forget, you still have fabrication and installation to factor in.










*Here are are various pics of the stone yard.*




























*Slabs as far as your eye can see.*









*This warehouse is about the size of a football field and is filled with crates of stone*










Stay tuned for the custom fireplace screen I am having made. It will be a triptych iron frame with beveled edge leaded glass design on a diamond pattern. The center panel will have a 
flur-de-lis embedded within the beveled edge leaded glass. Pics will come in a few weeks.

As usual any questions just ask.


----------



## BllDo

Anything new?


----------



## Reservoir Dog

any more updates or progress to show us?


----------



## GoGo Delicious

BllDo said:


> Anything new?





Reservoir Dog said:


> any more updates or progress to show us?


I apologize for not updating or getting back to those who have asked if there is "anything new" or "updates or progress". There have been 2 major developments since July, but before I go into that I will talk about what's new.

I have added the *Crestron/Yale infiNET EX Touch Screen Dead Bolt Locks in Oil-Rubbed Bronze* to our home, replaced all the security cameras with 1080p POE cameras with the DVR running through the Crestron DM switcher and added a *HoloVision Model 100 in Oil-Rubbed Bronze with the Crestron RAVA SIP interface to the front door*. 

I have been NEEDING to add the Holovisions since we moved in 2 years ago, I just have not gotten around to it. When you are on the 3rd floor and someone rings the door bell it's a pain running down to the first floor since the stairs from the 1st to the 2nd flr. and the stairs from the 2nd to the 3rd floor are not contiguous. Now when someone rings the door bell the video pops up on the TP's (I get a live RTSP Stream from the front door on all the Crestron TP's), I can communicate with who's ever at the front door and let them in if need be. I can do this from any TP in the house on the 1st, 2nd or 3rd flr. and from my iPad.

Below are a couple of pics of the Yale door locks and one of the POE cameras.
The Crestron/Yale Locks









One of the POE Cameras
It's a full 1080p but very small. My wife did not even notice they were up. The other white object is the fire sprinkler cover. The camera and the fire sprinkler are almost the same size.









Now for the 2 major developments. We picked up two very large jobs. 
One is with one of the worlds largest developer of luxury properties. I have been negotiating with this company for the last 5 years. Starting in July of 2013 the negotiations really picked up and we started doing presentations almost every month for the past year. Finally, this past June we were told we were awarded the contract and in July we started. We will be designing, installing and programming Crestron systems for their properties world wide.

The second job is in France in the Upper Normandy region about an hour outside of Paris. This job starts in the spring of 2015 and is estimated to take about 5 years. It is a complete renovation. I really cant go into much detail on this job yet due security surrounding this particular estate. I can say it sits on 60 acres and the main house is about 30,000 Sq. Ft. and that is about all I can say. Because of this job I have started taking French classes on Monday and Wednesday.

With the Luxury developer job, the French classes and prepping for the job in France in the Spring, plus the fact that we are closed from Nov.1 st through Feb 1. and I will be in the Bahamas in January I have not had time to do much, nor do I think I will get to do anything more until Summer of 2015, on our home. For those of you who have followed this thread from the beginning, know that I have always said that we only have one client at a time. In this case, this is the first time we are taking on two clients at a time and both of those are LARGE jobs. At some point rules are meant to be broken.

That is all for now. Any questions just ask!


----------



## Reservoir Dog

Thanks for the update, sounds like a couple of very exciting projects you have going on. I have really enjoyed following this thread and i hope to see more in the future when this project starts up again, or on any future projects.


----------



## Neurorad

I've read nothing but good things about eHolovision, but did you consider Siedle, for a door entry station?


----------



## GoGo Delicious

Reservoir Dog said:


> Thanks for the update, sounds like a couple of very exciting projects you have going on. I have really enjoyed following this thread and i hope to see more in the future when this project starts up again, or on any future projects.


There will be more in the future but for now until the end of the year there won't be anything big. The automated shades will be going in, in about 6 weeks and a few other items, occ. sensors, speakers, etc. There will also be a lot of automation posts but interior design will be limited as I focus on the other 2 jobs.

I will posts pics of the automated shade install.

A side note, I REALLY want to talk about the job in France. For me it's REALLY exciting. A TRUE dream come true, but for now I cannot due to a temporary NDA (Non-disclosure agreement) between the property owner and my company. But once the NDA expires, after the New Year, I can say anything about the job, post pics, etc. and trust me I will.

I will keep everyone posted.


----------



## GoGo Delicious

Neurorad said:


> I've read nothing but good things about eHolovision, but did you consider Siedle, for a door entry station?


Hi Neurorad,
Glad to see you are still following this thread and I like the questions you ask.

As far as the HoloVision goes I did not look at any other company for the simple fact that we are a HoloVision dealer. Keep in mind this is our "Living Showroom" and we want to showcase the various brands we are dealers for. With HoloVision products they have direct tie in's with Crestron making the HoloVision line easy to work with. Just as easy as a native Crestron product.

As far as Siedle goes, I am not familiar with their product. They might have the same Crestron integration as HoloVision making it ease to use in a Crestron system.Also, as I mentioned before we only carry one line of a particular type of product so adding in something we do not normally carry would not work for us.

Any other questions let me know.


----------



## Neurorad

You may want to take a closer look at Siedle. Very high quality.

http://www.pinterest.com/purenetworks/sss-siedle-overview/

http://www.siedle.com/App/WebObject...e/locale.enGB/pid.221.223.237/Production.html

http://www.siedle.com/App/WebObject...d.221.224.2080.2277.2335/Historic-Castle.html

Rava integration seems possible - this image is from the Siedle website


----------



## NickTheGreat

Good for you. Sounds like exciting stuff to say the least!


----------



## DaveChester

Neurorad said:


> You may want to take a closer look at Siedle. Very high quality.
> 
> http://www.pinterest.com/purenetworks/sss-siedle-overview/
> 
> http://www.siedle.com/App/WebObject...e/locale.enGB/pid.221.223.237/Production.html
> 
> http://www.siedle.com/App/WebObject...d.221.224.2080.2277.2335/Historic-Castle.html
> 
> Rava integration seems possible - this image is from the Siedle website


We do Siedle stuff here in the UK and can attest that it is good quality stuff. Finger print readers the whole works and relatively easy to integrate with Crestron.


----------



## BllDo

Any updates?


----------



## ryanjblajda

James/Go Go,

I just read through this entire thread, and just wanted to say that your house is amazing, and cant wait to follow the rest of the progress, and reading through the thread the best thing i read was this - 



Go Go Delicious said:


> It's definitely not a grind. If it were to get to that point I would quit and close the business. As I have stated in my previous posts, I am VERY fortunate and I do not take that for granted. With that said, money is not the driving factor in what I do. I have never been motivated by money (you would not believe the jobs I have passed up). I am motivated by the passion I have for what I do. It's that passion that generates the business I receive and thus the dollars. I always tell other to chase their passion and not the dollars. If you chase your passion the money will follow. Once the passion is gone and it becomes a grind, your clients will notice that you are not passionate about what you do, then they do not hire you, and you make no money.


Its nice to see that someone who has worked as hard as you have to have nice things is still very humble and very passionate about what they do, and isn't just in to make boatloads of money. (even though it is a nice perk) It was very inspiring to read. 

Im looking forward to seeing more progress.


----------



## GoGo Delicious

Hi All,
Before I get started on what's going on, the status of this project and what I am doing now, I want to thank those who who have messaged me and posted about the status of this project. It's really brightens my day to see other who appreciate the work I am doing.

This will be a pretty long post since A LOT has changed, all for the good, since my last post and I will try to get to everything including a little bit on our new home in France.

*First -* We have closed our Data Services and Internet business and sold off all the assets in June of 2014. I have always stated that I am not motivated by money but how happy I am at what I am doing. Starting in January of 2011 I began to lose interest in the Data Services and Internet portion of our company and my wife told me, as she always does, if you are not happy running it lets close it. I said let's see how I feel about the company towards June and if I feel the same we will close it. So long story short June came around and I was not ready to close it. I was still enjoying it enough to keep it open and running.

For the next 3 years we kept looking in June to see if we still wanted to operate the Data Services and Internet business and in April of 2014 I decided I was not interested in running it or owning it at all so at that point we decided to close it down on June 30th 2014 which we did. We did not sell the business only the hardware assets. I did not want to sell my clientele. What we did was assist them in relocating to other data centers around the world.

I can now say that I am TRULY grateful for having such a successful business for over 20 years, I started it back in the 90's. I am now much more relaxed and more focused on Digital Studio Werks/James Anthony Interiors.

Second - Follow up on the French Balcony Rails turned console tables. I have finished these this past February and below are a few pics of the finished tables in my home.










































































Third - We are finish the large project we are doing for one of the worlds largest developer of luxury properties. That project will be finished by June

Forth - This is the most exciting part. Back in August of last year I posted about a job in France that we were in the beginning stages of discussions. Well, the project I was referring to was a Chateau we, my wife and I, were looking at buying.

If you look back at some of the posting you will read where I talk about building a 20K+ SqFt home. When someone asked 


> . . . . what does one do with a 20,000 sqft house? It simply boggles my mind.


I responded with the following,


> The first reason is the entertaining we do through out the year. We can easily have 200+ family and guests at the various events we have. Second, we are looking to run it as a Luxury B&B when we retire. We, my wife and I, can never see us competently retiring and not working (by the way we are not close to retirement at all. My wife is 35 and Im 40) . We have done our research and can get about $500 - $1500 per night depending on the season.


Living in So. Cal, Orange County to be exact, the land values are EXTREMELY high and large parcels of flat land in Newport Beach, Newport Cost and Corona del Mar, the area we wanted to build in, are non-existent. We have been on a start and stop road with the house for the past 8+ years and last year I decided to call it quits to building in O.C. Now, just because I called it quits on building our home, I did not call it quits on the luxury B&B we had planned when we retire.

I mentioned in a post about a friend, Timothy Corrigan, who purchased a Chateau in France and completely renovated it. You can see pics of his renovation at http://www.chateaugrandluce.com/Chateau_du_Grand-Luce/Renovation/Renovation.html. I kept thinking about what he did and thought maybe that's the way we should go. I ran the numbers comparing the cost to acquire land and build vs. the cost to buy and renovate. To buy and renovate came out to be less expensive and thus we started our journey to find a place in France.

Back in August I posted the following 


> The second job is in France in the Upper Normandy region about an hour outside of Paris. This job starts in the spring of 2015 and is estimated to take about 5 years. It is a complete renovation. I really cant go into much detail on this job yet due security surrounding this particular estate. I can say it sits on 60 acres and the main house is about 30,000 Sq. Ft. and that is about all I can say.


Well that job was actually the Chateau we were looking to purchase and renovate. See the pics below.


















































































































































I never talk about price/cost but I know a lot of you will be asking in your head "What did that run". Since the cost was not very much, I will tell. The Chateau to buy was below 800K US$ and the cost to COMPLETELY renovate will be approximately the cost of just doing the interior of the home we were planning to build. 

We are currently working on plans, designs and of course the Crestron system that will run the entire estate. To cover the cost of renovating the estate we are looking at a book deal (like Tim) and reality show ( I was offered a reality show back in July/Aug of 2014, on a different project, but turned it down) covering the renovation, the ups, downs, pitfalls, joys, etc. We are also looking at hiring Tim to over see the renovation, since he has the experience navigating the world of renovation in France.

The Chateau will be our primary home and we will run a luxury B&B from it targeting vacationers in the U.S. We will be providing a farm to table experience and will be farming the land to provide all the food that we serve. We will be hiring a chef, from France of course, to help in deciding what to farm, the menu and to run the kitchen and farm. 

The Chateau is about an hour from Charles de Gaulle airport and Paris and we will be offering luxury transportation for our guests from the airport and around the city via luxury shuttles. The TGV is also near by so they can hop the train if they wanted to.

So that's whats been taking my time.

Now as far as my current home in O.C., we added automated shades (I do not have pics of the shades), Vision Art above the fireplace (see the pics below), increased the security cameras inside and out which are connected to our Crestron DM and also view able on the TPs around the house, and added furniture and lighting to the media room. The cabinetry has not yet been done due to 1-4 above. We have been very busy and may not get to the cabinetry for a few more months.



















So that's all for now. I appreciate the inquiries and as usual any questions let me know.


----------



## BllDo

Wow, what an update! Congratulations on your new path. Sounds like it will be an exciting change. Your new place looks...um...well lived in.  Please keep us updated on the progress. Looks like it will be a nice with a little spit and polish.


----------



## Neurorad

The best of luck to you, James. That renovation is quite an endeavor.

Hope to find you on a Relais & Ch?teaux search some day!


----------



## NickTheGreat

Good for you! Thanks for sharing again


----------



## GoGo Delicious

BllDo said:


> Wow, what an update! Congratulations on your new path. Sounds like it will be an exciting change. Your new place looks...um...well lived in.  Please keep us updated on the progress. Looks like it will be a nice with a little spit and polish.





Neurorad said:


> The best of luck to you, James. That renovation is quite an endeavor. Hope to find you on a Relais & Ch?teaux search some day!





NickTheGreat said:


> Good for you! Thanks for sharing again


Thanks guys! 

BllDo said 


> Your new place looks...um...well lived in


That's an understatement! A bit more background of whats going on in France and the Chateau's that are there.

A lot of these place have fallen into MAJOR disrepair and France does not want to lose their Chateau's to demolition. Chateau's in France are listed in classes. Class 1 is the most restrictive as the French government has deemed them historical monuments and, just like in the U.S. when renovating a U.S. historical monument, you must follow government rules and DEMANDS in renovating. France is selling these at GREAT prices to those who are willing to restore them back to private residents. Meaning, France does not want them split up into apartments, turned into luxury hotels or converted to luxury meeting spaces.

*Here is a link* about another couple who bought a Class 1 Chateau that was in desperate need of repair, it was missing whole floors and ceilings, at least mine has all its floors and ceilings.

The restoration is going to be a tough and a VERY VERY long journey but I am SO EXCITED.


----------

